# Open Thread II (pipe forum)



## Blaylock-cl

This is the 2nd thread of its kind where members who primarily hang out in the Pipe Forums have a place to talk to one another about anything you wish, pipe related or not.

It's sort of like a "banter" for the pipers, you might say...a place to chat, get to know one another, and to share some good conversations.

Here's the first one, if you want to check it out: 
Open Thread I

p


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Spent the day shopping with my daughter, looking for those "perfect gifts" for mom. I hate going into some of those stores, alone, you know the ones where the guys are walking around acting like they know what they're looking for when they really have no clue. Found some nice bargains and just finished the wrapping.

We're heading away for the holidays in a few days. Can't wait to have a few bowls and a couple Margaritas pool-side in the warm Florida sun.


----------



## letsgomountaineers

I never do well shoopping for my girlfriend. I have to ask what they want. Then maybe, build a box out of those huge hersey bars to put it in. Hey, it works.
Sounds like a nice plan to get out of town. Im jealous. Best im doing for the holidays is my parents house in richmond. to be honest, I miss the mountains. I miss the snow. It's flat concrete here. And theres very little to do.


----------



## IHT

i did the same thing today, dave.
finally home long enough to get some shopping done... too bad i have one of those wives that buys all the sh*t she needs/wants for herself leaving me with NOTHING to get her...

somehow i got lucky. both places i shopped i got two high dollar items for half off??!! totally not my type of luck.

----

another subject - 
i really need a "man cave". sitting in a garage with the back door open, freezing my ass off, with nothing to do other than smoke makes me feel like i need to rush things so i can warm up and have something to do.
if it was close to being warm, like in the 50s, and i had a TV or book or a table to set a book or laptop on, i'd be set. 
i think this is the reason that my smoke time dwindles so much in the winter.


----------



## Silky01

So Dave, we gonna get to see some pics with your wife and your gift???:bn

Did my shopping today as well. Didn't care much for getting out there with those crowds. I only ever have three people to shop for, my parents and my brother. So I tend to wait till close to Christmas to get everything. I just spend all day shopping cause well, I tend to get myself what I want then too! In addition to their gifts, I gave myself two new pairs of slacks, a few new shirts, and 3 new pairs of shoes for work. Going to the flea-market tomorrow to see if there are any estates I happen to run across. Who knows what I'll find there for myself!


----------



## nate560

hi all shopping doesn't sound to bad i was home cleaning the oven my wife made something the other day and it went all over but i guess its not to bad just flip the handle and turn it on. plus i got to smoke and watch the b-ball game in quite she went shopping we have friends from connecticut that will be here for xmas we went there last year it was easy when we lived there now its a 450 mile drive but its there turn. plus i should get one of my usual gifts 2 tins of royal yacht which is nice so not to bad hope everyone has a good xmas and a happy new year best to all.

steve.


----------



## McCharlie

I went out today determined to buy everybody on my list a Christmas gift... all I came back with was a pack of pipe cleaners. Oh well, still got a couple days.


----------



## Quick_nick

I went downtown today and found out my local B&M is having a customer appreciation day tomorrow. I know where i'm spending most of my day then, the owner just got a new house blend blended by McCl and I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## parris001

I know this is supposed to be a down economy because all the "news nerds" tell me it is. My take on it is, you can participate in this recession if you want to. I'm going to sit this one out. 

I have done more shopping this year than in years past. I have paid cash for a lot of really nice gifts. And come January 1 I'll have no credit card bills, no bills that are behind, just some happy gift recipients. 


Merry Christmas All!


----------



## IHT

parris001 said:


> *I know this is supposed to be a down economy because all the "news nerds" tell me it is. My take on it is, you can participate in this recession if you want to. I'm going to sit this one out.*
> 
> I have done more shopping this year than in years past. I have paid cash for a lot of really nice gifts. And come January 1 I'll have no credit card bills, no bills that are behind, just some happy gift recipients.
> 
> Merry Christmas All!


right on. :tu

with my wife still not working due to her back surgery, losing her job, and only being paid long term disability (which is roughly 30% of what she use to make), we've had zero issues with making ends meet.
we also paid for all our Xmas gifts WITH CASH... hell, i just spent $100 bucks on some cigars, $180 on a new pipe, and threw down over $500 yesterday for more gifts.

edited out all the :BS ranting i didn't need to say...


----------



## Quick_nick

I was able to trade a peterson system that I absolutely did not like to smoke for a Bjarne Billiard today. I'm up to three Bjarnes and can't have enough of them. I know some people swear by petersons but I was completely unimpressed with mine.


----------



## WWhermit

Quick_nick said:


> I was able to trade a peterson system that I absolutely did not like to smoke for a Bjarne Billiard today. I'm up to three Bjarnes and can't have enough of them. I know some people swear by petersons but I was completely unimpressed with mine.


I have 2 Bjarnes myself, and think they're one of the most underrated pipes out there. 100% handmade, beautiful smokers, and no more to be produced. Can't figure why they're not flying off the shelves.

WWhermit


----------



## mhailey

WWhermit said:


> I have 2 Bjarnes myself, and think they're one of the most underrated pipes out there. 100% handmade, beautiful smokers, and no more to be produced. Can't figure why they're not flying off the shelves.
> 
> WWhermit


I just purchased my first Bjarne pipe, and I love it. Why are no more to be produced?

Matt


----------



## Blaylock-cl

mhailey said:


> I just purchased my first Bjarne pipe, and I love it. Why are no more to be produced?
> 
> Matt


_"On Wednesday evening, 27 February, My Friend, Bjarne Nielsen, died of a heart attack. I last enjoyed a visit from him on November 2, 2007 at my nephew's tobacco shop, in Santa Maria, California. I remember he was always energetic, very kind and intelligent--and I always learned things from just talking with him. Everytime he visited us out here--it was just like Christmas morning when you get to open presents with the whole family! There was always a little twinkle and laughter in his eye, when he smiled at you! I bought a few pipes from him--for my nephew's store, I always insist on the selection of freehand pipes personally, and Bjarne's pipes always met my criteria and standards of quality and creativity and price. Bjarne was always very patient and polite during all business transactions. He trusted people with their word and a handshake. He was a tobacconist and pipemaker from "Old World School" of tobacconists, as I am myself. Bjarne will always be remembered as an Ambassador To The Entire World of Pipesmokers. I am happy to have called him my friend--and I'm happy to have given him my first freehand pipe I carved myself--when I placed it in his hands and told him that it was his--you should of seen him smile! After all--he told me in so many words--"Any pipe he makes--the reason is to make somebody happy". I think that is why we were blessed with Bjarne Nielsen. I will always remember him and all his kind deeds. We will never forget Bjarne!"_--Eric Whitaker

R.I.P Mr. Neilsen

p


----------



## Quick_nick

Funny thing is Santa Maria is about an hour from my home town. My local guy still has quite a few Bjarnes so i may buy another before I have to head south for school again.


----------



## Cheeto

Semester is over, ended up with 1 A and 2 Bs. Not what I wanted but still ok. Now I'm just trying to enjoy the winter break


----------



## Jynxhaste

I know how that is, i just finished a semester as well. My grades were all A's, however, they were low A's which is not good for my GPA. I am hoping to receive a new pipe for Xmas, and i hope that will cheer me up a bit.


----------



## mike t

uncballzer said:


> So Dave, we gonna get to see some pics with your wife and your gift???:bn
> 
> Did my shopping today as well. Didn't care much for getting out there with those crowds. I only ever have three people to shop for, my parents and my brother. So I tend to wait till close to Christmas to get everything. I just spend all day shopping cause well, I tend to get myself what I want then too! In addition to their gifts, I gave myself two new pairs of slacks, a few new shirts, and 3 new pairs of shoes for work. Going to the flea-market tomorrow to see if there are any estates I happen to run across. Who knows what I'll find there for myself!


charleston freakin sucks during the holidays. thats where you guys from logan go right? how was the flea mkt find any good ones . found a gbd once for 2.50 one of my best smokers mike


----------



## Quick_nick

You guys both did better than me I had to settle for all B's; first time in awhile. I go to Cal Poly Pomona, where do you all go.


----------



## mclayton

At least you guys get grades. All I get is a class ranking until Spring, when, unless I did well, my entire career is blown. Oi. Not looking forward to either event lol


----------



## Big D KC

Since this is the random off topic thread for the pipers, I have something I want to ask. 

I've noticed a couple of you guys (Quick Nick & Professor Mike more specifically), have motorcycle/sport bike style pics as your avatars. Do you guys ride? I realize Quick Nick's is a pocket bike photo so that would be a little different riding but shows interest..

I was just curious more then anything. Professor Mike's looks like a track day photo, or perhaps its a racer he roots for.. I ride a sport bike so thought I would ask, but never wanted to thread jack someone else to find out..


----------



## IHT

i use to ride one (Ninja ZX6r '98)... still hoping for a Ducati Monster in the future. glad they got rid of those nasty dual pipes on the same side, i like the high swept pipes (one on each side).


----------



## Big D KC

Nice IHT! Get back on one! I lust for a Duc someday myself, the 1098 is a beautiful machine! Though if given the choice and being allowed to keep my current bike too, I would go for the Hypermotard I think!

I'm riding an '07 Triumph Daytona 675, and love it! :tu


----------



## Quick_nick

I had an SV650 for about 2 years but my old computer took a shit so i had to sell it to buy another one. I wished I would have kept it and made due with on campus computers because it may be awhile before I buy another and it was paid for. My dad has a harley and a DL 650. We had a ducati monster 900 for awhile that was aquired through a guy owing us money and that thing was an amazing machine. I was jumping on the freeway one day and jumped on it a bit to beat a semi next thing I know I'm doing about 90 in only second gear. I want to buy a VFR as my next bike but I would be open to an SV1000, FZ1, or GSXR 750.


----------



## Quick_nick

BTW my avatar is supposed to be Nicky Hayden. :chk


----------



## mclayton

Rossi > Hayden 

Although, I hope he (and moreso- Sebastien Loeb) goes to F1. When you win that many times, including the consecutive WC's, then maybe it's time for a new game, nah mean?


----------



## IHT

back in '99 i went to laguna seca and got to meet/talk/have photos with Nicky Hayden, Frankie Chili, and Kevin Schwantz. took tons of other photos as well... 

i agree, rossi is better than Nicky, but i think Nicky was being screwed over at Honda the past couple years, even when he won the C-ship. can't wait to see him on the DUCATI (and bridgestones).

for that matter, i can't wait to see Ben Spies in WSB on the Yamaha.


----------



## Quick_nick

I don't think any person in the world will say that Hayden is better than Rossi. Rossi will not go to F1 he is too old and no team will gamble on a guy who has only tested and not raced who is 30 years old, sorry it's not in the cards. I'm not a Hayden guy I've been following James Toseland for years so i pull for him. I met Hayden in a hotel in fontana, he was out there supporting his brothers I met him and tommy in the breakfast lounge both seemed like pretty good guys. I've been to Laguna the past two years, wow this last race was a good one.


----------



## mclayton

Quick_nick said:


> I don't think any person in the world will say that Hayden is better than Rossi. *Rossi will not go to F1 he is too old and no team will gamble on a guy who has only tested and not raced who is 30 years old, sorry it's not in the cards*. I'm not a Hayden guy I've been following James Toseland for years so i pull for him. I met Hayden in a hotel in fontana, he was out there supporting his brothers I met him and tommy in the breakfast lounge both seemed like pretty good guys. I've been to Laguna the past two years, wow this last race was a good one.


Wait and see...Loeb and Rossi will go, b/c F1 needs something. Not even Hamilton winning injected that much excitement into it; stars left and right are saying the regulations are terrible, and even Alonso (although a prick) has stated he will not be there if the regulations continue being tightened.

The biggest downside to both are they are on the wrong side of 30. Rossi had a decent test...but Loeb had a very good test. So we'll see.

And hell, if Coulthard and Ralf can stick around as long as they did, really, what team would rather have them over a Rossi or Loeb?


----------



## Big D KC

Wow thats awesome there are so many sportbike/racing fans on here! Very cool. Unfortunately I myself don't really keep up on the racing end of it. I just don't have the time to sit and watch the tv.

Every once in a while I will sit down and watch a little bit if I happen to catch it though..


----------



## mclayton

I'm a MASSIVE F1 and WRC fan...used to be bigger into MotoGP, but not in a few years.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Big D KC said:


> Wow thats awesome there are so many sportbike/racing fans on here! Very cool. Unfortunately I myself don't really keep up on the racing end of it. I just don't have the time to sit and watch the tv.
> 
> Every once in a while I will sit down and watch a little bit if I happen to catch it though..


Freestyle motocross is about it for me so far as motorcycles go but it doesn't get much attention on TV so I haven't seen it in ages.


----------



## Quick_nick

mclayton said:


> Wait and see...Loeb and Rossi will go, b/c F1 needs something. Not even Hamilton winning injected that much excitement into it; stars left and right are saying the regulations are terrible, and even Alonso (although a prick) has stated he will not be there if the regulations continue being tightened.
> 
> The biggest downside to both are they are on the wrong side of 30. Rossi had a decent test...but Loeb had a very good test. So we'll see.
> 
> And hell, if Coulthard and Ralf can stick around as long as they did, really, what team would rather have them over a Rossi or Loeb?


I really really don't think it is going to happen. Rossi just signed a new 2 year contract putting him at 31 when it expires. Plus he already stated that he knows he is too old to switch to F1. There is no way that a F1 team will gamble on a guy who biggest car racing experience is rally cars and a few decent tests. You have to remember Ferrari only tests him as a congratulations for his winning championships. Crash.net is great source of info to keep up with this stuff. Rossi knows that his place is in bikes and IMO it would be a monumental mistake to switch at this point in his life and career. He has an opportunity to solidify his place as the best motorcycle racer of all time in the next few years, I don't think he will F that up.

A good comparison is Schumacher; he is only a few seconds off of race pace in Motogp but not only does he not want to race but no team will ever hire him to race. At best he would get a test rider spot.


----------



## IHT

Quick_nick said:


> I met Hayden in a hotel in fontana, he was out there supporting his brothers I met him and tommy in the breakfast lounge both seemed like pretty good guys.


while walking through the pits, Roger Lee (when he was really young) almost ran me over on a quad. he was buzzing through the ppl like a kid without parenting and someone looking for attention rolled into one. he needed a good smack in the chops!!!
since then, i've never rooted for him at all.

'99 was the year Nicky had his leopard skin hair. i have a photo of us on the front straight wall by turn 11, but it's on a different computer. there was a post somewhere on this site that i posted.

i like to watch F1, but don't get much chance.
i wish "Speed" TV would get back to real racing instead of becoming the "NECKcar" channel. the damn station blows balls now. it use to be the reason i had a dish back in the day. now they don't even show motorcycle racing on two wheel tuesdays, it's all nascar all the time, and it fuqqing sucks ass!!! ooooh, 2 speeds, no brakes and we turn 1 direction!!! woopidy doo dah. it's not like it's dirt trackin' with your foot on the ground steering with the back wheel in traffic (which takes balls and talent).
sorry, just not a neckcar fan at all (eventhough we have a brand new track 10 miles down the road here in KC).


----------



## mclayton

Well they have F1, it's just on Sunday mornings, usually 7am EST. Kinda blows...

No WRC though, and that really sucks. Also sucks that Subaru and Suzuki aren't competing either.


----------



## Quick_nick

If you guys want to watch racing I would suggest downloading the Bit Torrent download tool. The use racing-underground.com to find and downlaod any type of racing you want. Check it out it's the only way I watch racing.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Well I figured this was the most appropriate place to reintroduce myself. I have returned from my final semester of college. I had very little internet access which pretty much kept me off the boards (besides trying my hand at the tobacco lotto up until last month when I had to drop out). 

I haven't been smoking as much but as I get into a good groove I imagine that will change. I've socked a way a nice cellar of "vintage" tobacco's in addition to all the open tins, bags, and mason jars... smoke em if you got em as they say, and I'm inclined to oblige. 

Anyhow I hope everyone has been doing well... looks like things are more or less as I remembered em here. I look forward to becoming more active here at CS.


----------



## IHT

Quick_nick said:


> If you guys want to watch racing I would suggest downloading the Bit Torrent download tool. The use racing-underground.com to find and downlaod any type of racing you want. Check it out it's the only way I watch racing.


yep, my old boss was telling me about that place. may have to re-investigate it.


----------



## Big D KC

ok, I had to bring this thread back up as I gotta get something off my chest!

WTF just happened to the site?!?! I realize the old site was sold blah blah blah but DAMN! Last night I went to bed, no smokin, no browsin. This morning I come in and log on and holy crap is this place slow!!!

I'm guessing its directly related to the 10 minute add/video that loads at the bottom of each page?? or all the banner add's all over the place loading in?!
:hn

I know I'm new here, and until now I didn't really have an opinion on the whole buy out puff.com thing, so I don't mean to piss on anyones shoes. But I have to say though if this doesn't get sorted pretty quick, the slow unresponsiveness of the site everytime you click a page or getting the Internet explorer (not reponding) errors I am getting are going to drive me away!! It's only been a day and I have been frustrated beyond belief!


I had grown pretty found of the site the way it was, but my time is very limited, and not to sound rude but I don't have time for all the sitting and waiting for each little thing to load up. It's just too annoying!


Sorry to come off like a prick but I am not impressed!


----------



## Silky01

WTF??? I'm with you there. This place looks like shit. It's all.....flashy. Oh, about the video at the bottom--get firefox and the extension flashblock--the video will not load unless you click on it.

PS, what the hell happened to the quick reply? I used that feature more than any other! EDIT: now it loaded after I posted this message?????



Big D KC said:


> ok, I had to bring this thread back up as I gotta get something off my chest!
> 
> WTF just happened to the site?!?! I realize the old site was sold blah blah blah but DAMN! Last night I went to bed, no smokin, no browsin. This morning I come in and log on and holy crap is this place slow!!!
> 
> I'm guessing its directly related to the 10 minute add/video that loads at the bottom of each page?? or all the banner add's all over the place loading in?!
> :hn
> 
> I know I'm new here, and until now I didn't really have an opinion on the whole buy out puff.com thing, so I don't mean to piss on anyones shoes. But I have to say though if this doesn't get sorted pretty quick, the slow unresponsiveness of the site everytime you click a page or getting the Internet explorer (not reponding) errors I am getting are going to drive me away!! It's only been a day and I have been frustrated beyond belief!
> 
> 
> I had grown pretty found of the site the way it was, but my time is very limited, and not to sound rude but I don't have time for all the sitting and waiting for each little thing to load up. It's just too annoying!
> 
> Sorry to come off like a prick but I am not impressed!


----------



## Silky01

Also, where the **** did my bannanas go?


----------



## Big D KC

Well I feel like I should apologize a little bit. I came off rather rude in my gripe about the site switch. But my compaints still hold true. I am sorry if I offended anyone. 

It seems the video/add at the bottom has been remedied but it's still slow as molasses! The fixed resolution size is a pain as well! Still not impressed, but there could have been a better way to state my opinion. Again I apologize! The end of a long, LONG monday!


----------



## Quick_nick

Don't be so hard on yourself, everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## nate560

Its not me than because i had the same problem slow as you know what plus some of my post from yesterday are gone. Also i went to load pictures of my baccy cellar and the upload woudn't work kept getting a security token error. I agree not to happy with the switch. The old club stogie was sold ? When i saw yesterday i assumed it was just a upgrade im sure the sales adds are not far behind oh well.


----------



## IHT

i don't consider myself some type of "FOG" or whatnot... i've been down on the "changes" here as well, starting back in early '05 with the RG system and how it breeds the type of culture this place was initially built to keep away from here. but that's another story.

yes, this place was sold a little while back. that part is done.

the hard part is trying to integrate a new "look/feel" of the forum toward ppl who were use to, and preferred, the old CS layout. i, as well, don't really like it. i used the "breadcrumbs" constantly, so trying to navigate without it is a pain in my ass at the moment.
the pufferfish mascot, to me, it's pretty lame. of course, that's what a lot of ppl on other boards thought of LowLand Louie and the "bananas". i never really cared one way or the other.
the fact that they're going with an entire water theme, is cool. we used to be the "jungle", now we're a coral reef or something, with sharks, hammerheads, marlin, etc. 

in all honesty, it's just a bunch of window-dressing. what really makes the board your home? 
i know at my own real house, i don't give a rip what color the drapes, or carpet, or sofa are. what matters to me are the people inside the home and that things are where they should be and that they work.
currently, i'm not liking the way the lack of links are (where they should be?) and that it makes it really tough to navigate the site (does it work as it should). THEY are working on fixing those issues (like the stupid video at the bottom now being paused).

does it really matter if the owner makes a couple cents off your posts? i don't care, i'm not here for him, i'm here to learn more and help others learn from my own experiences.

bottom line: what's changed that matters? once they fix the bugs, what's changed other than the name?

fyi - i do NOT have any issues with anyone that has chosen NOT to continue to post here anymore after the sale. a handful of my good friends don't post here anymore and have asked that their info be removed and usernames changed... that's their choice.
there are still good ppl here. there are still inexperienced smokers looking for help, and experienced smokers who enjoy helping others learn. that's what drew me here in the first place back in '03. yes, it's changed since then, some changes i attempted to fight for a long time... won't get into that, though.


----------



## Quick_nick

Those are pretty much my thoughts as well Greg. You can't fault a guy for trying to make a living and in about a week everyone will be accustomed to the new site and it will get on fine. I am a member of a couple others as you know but CS was my first and it will have a special place in my mind. Once we all get use to the change I think it will be a great forum.

I was hoping that the RG system would get lost in transition though.


----------



## IHT

1 issue fixed - the breadcrumbs are back!!! site navigation just got a ton easier.

thanks Puff Admins.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I've seen alot of things being corrected over the last 36 hours, since the launch of Puff. Jon seems to be working 24/7 on getting things fixed and addressing our issues. Please, if you have any "Housekeeping questions/concerns, ask them down in "Questions and Issues". 

I don't think Jon gets in the Pipe Forums too much! 

It's the members that make the forum, and I have a deep respect for the guys that post in our "little corner of the big sea"! 

Good smoking p and sign up for the NST for Pipes!


----------



## IHT

IHT said:


> 1 issue fixed - the breadcrumbs are back!!! site navigation just got a ton easier.
> 
> thanks Puff Admins.


that's odd. the breadcrumbs are NOT in the WTB/S/T forums yet.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

IHT said:


> that's odd. the breadcrumbs are NOT in the WTB/S/T forums yet.


Hmmm...Greg, I just went over and they are there for me. I also went in as Secret Santa and they were there for all for all WTS sub-forums.



Edit...OK you're talking about... in the Pipe Forums. Right, they are not working. I'll tell Jon.

I'm checking them all! :tu


----------



## IHT

Blaylock said:


> Hmmm...Greg, I just went over and they are there for me. I also went in as Secret Santa and they were there for all for all WTS sub-forums.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit...*OK you're talking about... in the Pipe Forums. Right, they are not working.* I'll tell Jon.


where else is there?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

IHT said:


> where else is there?


I was looking here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/want-buy-sell-trade/

Sorry, I forgot for, a moment, that you don't get out (of the Pipe Forums) much. 

Update: It's on Jon's to do list.


----------



## IHT

true, i don't... don't even want to try to look around.

btw - is there any way to make a little "minimize" arrow for the video crap at the bottom? y'know, you can minimize the quick reply box, etc.
btw #2 - can you ask him to make it so you can "quick reply" without having to hit a button in a post.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

IHT said:


> btw - is there any way to make a little "minimize" arrow for the video crap at the bottom? y'know, you can minimize the quick reply box, etc.


Don't think that will happen, Greg.



IHT said:


> btw #2 - can you ask him to make it so you can "quick reply" without having to hit a button in a post.


Jon: Yeah I know all about this one. Cant do it as by doing it it will mess up the other thread view options of other people.


----------



## Quick_nick

The videos at the bottom of the page are what he is selling to make his money, minimizing those would be counter productive.


----------



## IHT

eh, thanks for trying, dave. :tu


----------



## Dzrtrat

I've been ill, gone for a week and now I'm lost......I knock on the front door, but someone new answerers. I check the address, yep, I'm at the right address. 
I'm still trying to find things here so bear with me. Is there still chat?? if so where did they move it? If not why and will it be back.
Also, is there any way to change the colors?? Please, oh please say yes.


----------



## Silky01

What up pipe fellers!


----------



## karmazon

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum. Currently smoking some Captain Black White on my patio. I'm going to run out of pipe cleaners soon. I've been reading a great book called "Flow" by Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi http://www.amazon.com/Flow-Psychology-Optimal-Experience-P-S/dp/0061339202/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1233019484&sr=8-1

I highly recommend it. Here's a talk he gives on TED about his studies:

Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi on flow | Video on TED.com


----------



## andrew

Well, I was expecting an order today of about ten new tons of tobacco (new, as in I've never tried them) and a bjarne churchwarden, but do to "emergency weather status" I'll have to wait.


----------



## Mad Hatter

uncballzer said:


> What up pipe fellers!


Lame assed weather, bored off my ass. Two short doctor visits today and aside from that I think I played Baldur's Gate all day.


----------



## Requiem

andrew said:


> Well, I was expecting a palace today of about *ten new tons* of tobacco (new, as in I've never tried them) and a bjarne churchwarden, but do to "emergency weather status" I'll have to wait.


 I guess the cargo ship couldn´t get into the docks, hein!? :mrgreen:


----------



## andrew

Eyes are bigger than my pipes?

iPhone is terrible at spell correcting.


----------



## Silky01

Mad Hatter said:


> Lame assed weather, bored off my ass. Two short doctor visits today and aside from that I think I played Baldur's Gate all day.


Yeah, we're supposed to be expecting a badass storm tonight--me, I could care less about the weather; I never watch/pay attention to the weather until I wake up in the morning and see what I got to go driving in.

May I ask about the doc visits? (I can't get medicine off my mind right now--boards coming up again soon); Hope all things are good.



andrew said:


> Well, I was expecting an order today of about ten new tons of tobacco (new, as in I've never tried them) and a bjarne churchwarden, but do to "emergency weather status" I'll have to wait.


Ten tons? Wanna do a trade?? haha:drinking:


----------



## Thillium

I hate waking up at 8 o clock in the morning.


Sometimes I wish I wasn't a night owl.


----------



## Velvet Jones

Am I having a cerebral spasm or what? I could've sworn there was a WTS/B/T in the pipes forum.:hmm:


----------



## IHT

Velvet Jones said:


> Am I having a cerebral spasm or what? I could've sworn there was a WTS/B/T in the pipes forum.:hmm:


uh... there was earlier today. better still be. if they got all those fuggin useless areas for cigars that are totally redundant, better have an area for pipe smokers to trade.

edit: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/


----------



## Silky01

Velvet Jones said:


> Am I having a cerebral spasm or what? I could've sworn there was a WTS/B/T in the pipes forum.:hmm:


Make sure you're signed in!!! :dunno: First time I came to the site after the update, I wasn't signed in and was WTF did the pipe WTB/S forum go! myself.


----------



## Mad Hatter

uncballzer said:


> Yeah, we're supposed to be expecting a badass storm tonight--me, I could care less about the weather; I never watch/pay attention to the weather until I wake up in the morning and see what I got to go driving in.
> 
> May I ask about the doc visits? (I can't get medicine off my mind right now--boards coming up again soon); Hope all things are good.


Ah to be young and carefree again!

Just a checkup with my MD followed by a quick fix at the bonecracker's because I was stupid and slept without a pillow Friday night.


----------



## Velvet Jones

What the hay? I'm signed in & this is what I get when click on that link:



> Velvet Jones, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page.
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. Please remember, there is a 24 - 72 hour waiting period for new members before posting. This is done to help defeat the spammers who come here to simply register and spam.
> You may be accessing a section of the site reserved for Puff Site Supporters, such as Puff Radio.


So how do I get access, or 'the sufficient privileges'?


----------



## Silky01

Mad Hatter said:


> Ah to be young and carefree again!
> 
> Just a checkup with my MD followed by a quick fix at the bonecracker's because I was stupid and slept without a pillow Friday night.


Cool; hope everything's alright!


----------



## Bones

Velvet Jones- I like you need something like 50 posts.
Some formality like that.

Anything going on tonight?


----------



## Silky01

Velvet Jones said:


> What the hay? I'm signed in & this is what I get when click on that link:
> 
> So how do I get access, or 'the sufficient privileges'?


It must be based on post count to get to the forums then instead of time served. Post around a bit more and it should open up to you pretty soon! (Not exactly sure how many posts it takes, probably Jon and PDS are the only ones who know for sure).


----------



## Mad Hatter

uncballzer said:


> Cool; hope everything's alright!


Everything's going great man. Thanks.


----------



## Velvet Jones

Posting it is then.


----------



## Silky01

Mad Hatter said:


> Everything's going great man. Thanks.


Good to hear!

What's up with rest of the pipe world tonight? Trying to force myself to bring out a book and start studying; already wasted 4 hrs tonight.


----------



## IHT

Velvet Jones said:


> What the hay? I'm signed in & this is what I get when click on that link:
> 
> So how do I get access, or 'the sufficient privileges'?


it use to be set to 10 posts before you could get access to the WTB areas.

---

what's up with all the stupid ass new smilies?
what are those 3 smilies doin' to that horse?? a little too *****graphic for me.
and who's this doofus?? :kev:


----------



## Silky01

Yeah, I'm not too kin on the new smilies at all. I think the older ones were much better. I've actually had different ones pop on the "post reply" screen from one forum to the other, or maybe they're set to random??


----------



## Silky01

ainkiller: I can see using this one often; but this :flypig:??

Definitely need the "I'm with stupid" one for quick access!


----------



## Silky01

:spammer::nono:

:banghead: Mr. Moo trying to get n00bs to quit "packing" their pipe.
:argue:

:hail: All Hail, IHT!!!




Oh well,
:focus:


----------



## Thillium

Going to court tomorrow so I can shift through 30 kidnapping cases in the past 10 years

:ranger:


----------



## IHT

uncballzer said:


> Yeah, I'm not too kin on the new smilies at all. I think the older ones were much better. I've actually had different ones pop on the "post reply" screen from one forum to the other, or maybe they're set to random??


it's actually a setting inside the vbulletin software.
when you upload your smilies, you can select many options for the display to the right. how many per row, how many rows, and then you can put them in a number order.
the majority of them are numbered 1 or 2. so, if they are all #1, then it's kinda random.

there's another board i'm on where someone told me they spent all night getting their smilies in the right order... it's really not that hard in vbulletin, but some other boards, it's a pain to deal with.


----------



## Thisisme

I hate driving a cargo van in the rain at night.


That is all...


----------



## Requiem

Thillium said:


> Going to court tomorrow so I can shift through 30 kidnapping cases in the past 10 years
> 
> :ranger:


What's your professional occupation, Thillium?


----------



## Mad Hatter

I was reading webpages and forums tonight to see if I'd prefer to buy a Romanian PSL or a Yugo M76. Either way sounds like it could be a headache. Maybe I'll just stick with my bolt actions. :???:


----------



## Thillium

Requiem said:


> What's your professional occupation, Thillium?


Criminal Justice. For my final project for my BA I'm doing a profile of kidnappers in the state of NH and I need 50 cases to do my profile off of. 
:rotfl:


----------



## Mad Hatter

I don't know if any of you other guys are into fitness but after a long hiatus I'm ready to get back to it. I've been shopping for a bike the last week or so and today I settled on this one

Schwinn: 2008 Fastback

I can't wait to pick it up later this week.


----------



## Silky01

Mad Hatter said:


> I don't know if any of you other guys are into fitness but after a long hiatus I'm ready to get back to it. I've been shopping for a bike the last week or so and today I settled on this one
> 
> Schwinn: 2008 Fastback
> 
> I can't wait to pick it up later this week.


Nah, I'm just taking adipex. Plus smoke a pipe or stogie before going to bed, really hear my heart pounding while laying down!!

Good thing I'm young; I'll start to worry when I hit 30.


----------



## Requiem

Tonight I stupidly ran out of matches and lighters :doh:... so, i've been using the stove to light toothpicks, and then using the toothpicks as matches... well, here I go to the kitchen again.


----------



## VFD421

Mad Hatter said:


> I don't know if any of you other guys are into fitness but after a long hiatus I'm ready to get back to it. I've been shopping for a bike the last week or so and today I settled on this one
> 
> Schwinn: 2008 Fastback
> 
> I can't wait to pick it up later this week.


I try to stay in shape with weights. I have a set of the Ironmaster quick lock dumbbells at home.


----------



## Mad Hatter

VFD421 said:


> I try to stay in shape with weights. I have a set of the Ironmaster quick lock dumbbells at home.


I'll get back to weights again but I think I'll give it a year (still have my Weider set in the spare room) but for now and the next few months I'm working on cardio :lock1:


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Requiem said:


> Tonight I stupidly ran out of matches and lighters :doh:... so, i've been using the stove to light toothpicks, and then using the toothpicks as matches... well, here I go to the kitchen again.


That's a good one :biglaugh:

I was at a job site, a long way from any stores or humanity even, and I had to use my car lighter, a stick and pages from a log-book. I was just glad the tobacco was DRY


----------



## Requiem

That one is much better.
I fear the day I'll have to strike two rocks or rub two wood sticks. :fear:


----------



## Dedalus

In the library doing research, I wish I had a pipe going right now! Too cold outside and I don't have the hour anyhow. Some Scottish Cake or St. James Flake would really make being locked in the basement of the library even more enjoyable than it already is. Oh, the good old days...that I never experienced. (Needed to vent, thanks).


----------



## tzilt

Been fairly inactive around here over the past couple months. Quite the crapstorm on my end. Pending divorce. Ugg, not fun. And this is a basically amicable divorce. I cannot imagine going through one of those knock down, drag-out, scorched earth divorces. 

But, brighter days are ahead. ipe:


----------



## VFD421

Mad Hatter said:


> I'll get back to weights again but I think I'll give it a year (still have my Weider set in the spare room) but for now and the next few months I'm working on cardio :lock1:


It sounds like you have a good plan, hope it all comes together.


----------



## Silky01

tzilt said:


> Been fairly inactive around here over the past couple months. Quite the crapstorm on my end. Pending divorce. Ugg, not fun. And this is a basically amicable divorce. I cannot imagine going through one of those knock down, drag-out, scorched earth divorces.
> 
> But, brighter days are ahead. ipe:


Sorry you're having to go through that! I'm glad it's at least a friendly divorce. I've seen some ppl lately going through this stuff and neither side has any common sense at all, so I'd want to call you lucky for the most part. Wish you the best going through this!


----------



## Mad Hatter

The forum has really been hopping today


----------



## dmkerr

tzilt said:


> Been fairly inactive around here over the past couple months. Quite the crapstorm on my end. Pending divorce. Ugg, not fun. And this is a basically amicable divorce. I cannot imagine going through one of those knock down, drag-out, scorched earth divorces.
> 
> But, brighter days are ahead. ipe:


Let me tell you something. You BOTH will be very happy that you did it this way instead of the constant fighting. My ex and I (and our kids) are very lucky that it didn't get ugly. We're in the minority, however. Good luck! Just remember... the marriage is where you fix the disagreements. By the time divorce comes around, what's left to fight about? Time to just move on. Here's hoping it works out like you plan!

And if you need tobacco to help you through it, I'm only a PM away!


----------



## IHT

ever wonder why all of the sudden ppl are pushing to legalize Pot to help the economy, but want to make sure you can't smoke a pipe anywhere in the country??

was listening to a sports talk show, and the commentators were just going off on why they should legalize mary jane, etc, etc. 

oddly enough, none of them mentioned the effects of smoking. :dunno: not just smoking mary jane, but smoking in general, where you inhale the tobacco.

just makes no sense to me for the same ppl to bring this up who are bitching about pipe/cigar smokers.

and with that, i'm off to smoke some Old Gowrie in a Karl Erik. :amen:


----------



## brianwalden

IHT said:


> just makes no sense to me for the same ppl to bring this up who are bitching about pipe/cigar smokers.


You're assuming they're thinking logically. Or maybe they are thinking logically and see a direct benefit for themselves if it were legalized. :w


----------



## dj1340

I don't think much logic has come into play on a lot of these issues. Tax dollar income seems to be shifted around with no forsight. Of course thay complain about cigarettes, cigar and pipe smoking but love the income. Pot is the same way, quick money at first but complain about it afterwards for all the ill it causes society.


----------



## brianwalden

Ha, I bet restaurant owners would happily allow pot smoking if it were legal. Taco Bell would triple their business overnight.:rofl:


----------



## SmokinJohnny

> ever wonder why all of the sudden ppl are pushing to legalize Pot to help the economy, but want to make sure you can't smoke a pipe anywhere in the country??


They figure they can probably tax pot 10 times what they do tobacco and people will pay it.


----------



## dmkerr

With all this talk of pot, I decided to pull out a Charatan pot and fill it with Dan Hamborger Vermaster... which I think is German for "quarter pounder with cheese", thereby satisfying the need to get a buzz and holding off the munchies. 

That's as close as I come these days. Gracias to Mad Hatter for the 'baccy sample! Nice stuff!


----------



## Mad Hatter

dmkerr said:


> With all this talk of pot, I decided to pull out a Charatan pot and fill it with Dan Hamborger Vermaster... which I think is German for "quarter pounder with cheese", thereby satisfying the need to get a buzz and holding off the munchies.
> 
> That's as close as I come these days. Gracias to Mad Hatter for the 'baccy sample! Nice stuff!


_Bitte_ Dan but actually :doh: I believe its Danish for quarter pounder with cheese. Cool beans you're diggin' it


----------



## hagen

Mad Hatter said:


> _Bitte_ Dan but actually :doh: I believe its Danish for quarter pounder with cheese.


it certainly isn't, sir!!!!!!!

(cause that would be "kvartpunder med ost". "hamborger veermaster" is, i believe, northwestern german dialect for "four-master from hamburg")


----------



## Mad Hatter

hagen said:


> it certainly isn't, sir!!!!!!!
> 
> (cause that would be "kvartpunder med ost". "hamborger veermaster" is, i believe, northwestern german dialect for "four-master from hamburg")


Actually I meant Dutch but you're probably right since its the title of an old german song


----------



## David M

I just spent a good 20 minutes debating on whether or not to post a Random Pipe Thoughts/Ideas/Chatter thread and lookie here - its already in existence. Great minds folks....great minds!!!

***

I just got my first 2 official 1.5oz satchels of tabackie and upon opening up the package and frankly even before, I had this massive overwhelming urge to smoke a pipe. But...I had no pipe. No pipe for Dave at work. No no pipe. And I started thinking...maybe I can post a question on the forum for some quick advice on how to build a pipe on your own in under 5 minutes using only misc. office type supplies and what not. Kinda regret that cause I am sure you guys would have given me something. Coke Can modifications-R-us?!?!? So then I decided to leave the office, grab one of my satchels and head over to the B&M thats just around the corner and see if they have a $5 cob that I could start smoking in. No such luck. This particular store is not very pipe-oriented, not like my other shop near my house and his cheapest pipe was $70. Screw that! 
So I ended up burning a stick. And although Very Very Very Good, it wasn't what I was craving.
The moral of the story - Bring a pipe with you whereever you go.
I cant wait for Hatters pipes to get here.
I cant wait for Hatters pipes to get here.
I cant wait for Hatters pipes to get here.


----------



## randerson07

David M* said:


> So then I decided to leave the office, grab one of my satchels and head over to the B&M thats just around the corner and see if they have a $5 cob that I could start smoking in.


I dunno about California, but in Illinois there's a Walgreens on every corner, and in every one of those Walgreens, they have Missouri Meerschaum Cob pipes for right around $5.

doesn't help you now, but it couldn't hurt either


----------



## David M

randerson07 said:


> I dunno about California, but in Illinois there's a Walgreens on every corner, and in every one of those Walgreens, they have Missouri Meerschaum Cob pipes for right around $5.
> 
> doesn't help you now, but it couldn't hurt either


No. Its a good point actually. I need to keep that option in mind.
Thanks for telling me.


----------



## DSturg369

Wife informed me on Friday afternoon "We're having a yard sale tomorrow" which was followed up by "Do you want to get rid of some or your cigars or pipe stuff?" to which my reply was "Only as much as I can smoke during the yard sale".

She didn't look real happy at my answer. :dunno:


----------



## David M

DSturg369 said:


> Wife informed me on Friday afternoon "We're having a yard sale tomorrow" which was followed up by "Do you want to get rid of some or your cigars or pipe stuff?" to which my reply was "Only as much as I can smoke during the yard sale".
> 
> She didn't look real happy at my answer. :dunno:


I dont know your wife's temper but if I would have said that to my girlfriend and we were having a yardsale, you can bet she would sell some of my stuff to spite me.

Note!
Go grab your gear and hide it from her.
Watch her during the sale for any unauthorized activity.


----------



## dj1340

DSturg369 said:


> Wife informed me on Friday afternoon "We're having a yard sale tomorrow" which was followed up by "Do you want to get rid of some or your cigars or pipe stuff?" to which my reply was "Only as much as I can smoke during the yard sale".
> 
> She didn't look real happy at my answer. :dunno:


I hate yard sales, fate worse than death. My wife called 1-800 got junk and told me what day they would be here. I came home from work early just to make sure junk got taken away and nothing else! I went to the closet and strapped my manhood on and watched my "stuff".


----------



## plexiprs

dj1340 said:


> ...... I went to the closet and strapped my manhood on and watched my "stuff".


I recall *Moo* speaking of his strap-on, but I don't believe it was in a yard sale or even a manhood context ...... What was it he was bragging on .... ?


----------



## Dedalus

I wish I wasn't a Cleveland sports fan sometimes.:banghead:


----------



## randerson07

Dedalus said:


> I wish I wasn't a Cleveland sports fan sometimes.:banghead:


But It was a good game at least.


----------



## David M

Dedalus said:


> I wish I wasn't a Cleveland sports fan sometimes.:banghead:


I learned this amazing trick to instantly make any Sports Fan feel a whole lot better. It involves me saying 7 simple little words.

I AM A SAN JOSE SHARKS FAN

You should now feel happy & completely glad.
Magic!


----------



## dmkerr

David M said:


> I learned this amazing trick to instantly make any Sports Fan feel a whole lot better. It involves me saying 7 simple little words.
> 
> I AM A SAN JOSE SHARKS FAN
> 
> You should now feel happy & completely glad.
> Magic!


Won't work on a football fan from Detroit... or Cincinnati for that matter.


----------



## brianwalden

Dedalus said:


> I wish I wasn't a Cleveland sports fan sometimes.:banghead:


If I were superstitious I would blame Sports Illustrated. The Cavs were unstoppable the first two rounds and then SI went and put LeBron on the cover. The curse strikes again.

At least 3-1 isn't the end of the world. Win this next one at home like they're supposed to and they're right back in it.


----------



## garydh2000

Penguins sweep Carolina and advance to the Stanley Cup finals for second straight year!


----------



## Dedalus

dmkerr said:


> Won't work on a football fan from Detroit... or Cincinnati for that matter.


Ha, or Cleveland!


----------



## David M

I dont know whats worse.

Winning 0 games in a very long season.
-or-
Constantly being a favorite to WIN IT ALL, only to be continuously falling way way way way way short of the goal. So short in fact that its embarrassing. 

***

Crosby has turned it on these playoffs.
Malkin has finally caught up as well.
Pens are awesome but I am not sure they have what it takes to beat Detroit.
The Wings work ethic and consistency is something special and amazing, even though I hate all of them with a passion.


----------



## garydh2000

Nothing would please me more than for the Pens to beat da Wings. A couple of months ago I never would have believed that we would be in the finals. It seems that we are peaking and jelling at the right time.


----------



## David M

garydh2000 said:


> Nothing would please me more than for the Pens to beat da Wings. A couple of months ago I never would have believed that we would be in the finals. It seems that we are peaking and jelling at the right time.


I dont think anybody could have predicted this Cup Final.
I am happy for the Pens and their fans.


----------



## IHT

brianwalden said:


> At least 3-1 isn't the end of the world. Win this next one at home like they're supposed to and they're right back in it.


just think if LeBron would've missed that shot in game 2. they would've been swept.


----------



## jeromy

Anyone in to motorcycle racing? This weekend is a pretty big race in Utah, FIM World Super Bike. That is where I will be all weekend. A couple of photos I took from last year:


----------



## IHT

yes, i'm a huge motorcycle racing fan!!
here's to ben spies kickin ass at Miller this round!!
can't believe he's dominated and 3rd in points due to mostly things out of his control (out of gas in last corner while leading, broken shift lever while leading, run off the track by other riders twice). he's crashed a couple times, sure, but you put those points he lost in italy and south africa, most likely 50 points (taking 10 away from Haga), he'd be a win or two away from leading the c-ship.

what the fluck is up with Nicky Hayden on the Duck in MotoGP?? a combo of new team, new tires, new bike?? if he's having so many issues with the damn traction control - which he says he doesn't like to have on a bike - then he should turn it off and ride like he knows how.

edit: i have/had a few photos of myself with N. Hayden, Frankie Chili, and Kevin Schwantz somewhere on this site, from the '99 WSBK round at laguna seca.


----------



## brianwalden

David M said:


> I dont think anybody could have predicted this Cup Final.
> I am happy for the Pens and their fans.


I bet a lot of people from Pittsburgh looking for revenge predicted it.


----------



## randerson07

Not to much into motorcycle racing, but I can dig the photos.

I take a few pics myself, about 99% film, and about 80% of that in black and white
Here are some of my favs
My Best - a set on Flickr
and the rest
Flickr: RyanNine's Photostream


----------



## jeromy

I had big hopes for Nicky Hayden this year as well. It did not seem he was happy with Honda and I thought the move to the Duc would be a good thing. Pretty disappointing so far. Lets hope he figures it out soon.

Ben spies is an animal. I haven't got to watch much of the racing this year but what I have seen an read about the rest of the riders are going to have their hands full. I am stoked to watch him kick some series booty on his home turf this weekend!


----------



## jeromy

randerson07 said:


> Not to much into motorcycle racing, but I can dig the photos.
> 
> I take a few pics myself, about 99% film, and about 80% of that in black and white
> Here are some of my favs
> My Best - a set on Flickr
> and the rest
> Flickr: RyanNine's Photostream


I started to flip through some of them, ill spend the next little bit going through them. Looks like pretty nice body of work so far!

My flickr stream is here I dont have to much up. I will be adding more in the next few weeks.


----------



## David M

brianwalden said:


> I bet a lot of people from Pittsburgh looking for revenge predicted it.


As much as I would absolutely Love and be So Happy seeing Sid and Geno raise the Cup, its unlikely to happen. The Wings are simply Robots in their execution of everything. Nothing gets them down. They stay so consistent its freaky. Osgood is so lucky to have that team in front of him.

I do think that the Pens will smack a couple games away from them though. It will probably go to 6 but I would hope 7. I can already tell that Sid and Geno are going to put up a Super Show the next couple games and specifically Game One I think...hope. This Final will at least show us the Height of those 2 guys's talents. Its about to be a Dual Human Highlight Reel on those two and we all get to watch!
Its still not gonna be enough to stop the Red Machine. Fleury would need to channel a combination of Brodeur & Roy to have a chance. And the Pens D would need to kick it into the stratosphere to stop Detroit. If they could just replace Gill (although he's gotten better) with more of a solid stay at home kid they would be better off.
Having a Cup Final watching party at my house probably on Saturday for Game 1 as well as Game 5 next Saturday.

***

I am so glad to see so many photographers here. Very cool.
I also am a hobby photographer. Shoot everything, from stills to sports to sculpture to Pipe Smokers (soon!). I have been bad though. Haven't picked up the camera for about 3 months.
We need to start shooting Pipes, Smoking Pipes, Tobacco everything!!! and posting all of it here for our fellow Brothers.

Here's a few randoms.

Round Push



Old Age



Hockey Sticks (I LOOOOOOOOOVVVE HOCKEY)



Tool for Height



Funky Landscapes (Defunct Oil Field outside Salinas, CA)



60-year Old Transvestites dancing in the Desert



And more Hockey, I Love Hockey!

My boy Ryane Clowe applying a Toll Stop



Dan Boyle giving Ryan Kessler a little lift



Elastic Nabby making a kick save on Taylor Pyatt



And the obligatory - Nabby Is Jesus - shot


----------



## garydh2000

David

You present a good analysis of what the Pens need to do to have a chance against Detroit. Sometimes, but not often, I believe in destiny. I just wonder if destiny is on the side of the Pens this year? I sure hope so.

Fleury is a worry.:dunno: 

Gary


----------



## DeadFrog

Gotta give the Pen's props, they've made a hell of a run so far. I'll be pulling for them for the cup. Especially after those bums the Canucks dropped the ball with Chicago. Same old, same old with Vancouver. Maybe I should go back to being a Flames fan.


----------



## David M

garydh2000 said:


> David
> 
> You present a good analysis of what the Pens need to do to have a chance against Detroit. Sometimes, but not often, I believe in destiny. I just wonder if destiny is on the side of the Pens this year? I sure hope so.
> 
> Fleury is a worry.:dunno:
> 
> Gary


I'm with you Gary.
Lets focus on Destiny, wait for a Game 7 and keep our fingers crossed.
Crosby Needs A Cup!


----------



## David M

DeadFrog said:


> Maybe I should go back to being a Flames fan.


You are better than that!

I will say it again.
I AM A SAN JOSE SHARKS FAN

It should work every time?!?!?


----------



## jeromy

*Attention Racing Fans!*

American World Superbike Rookie rider Ben Spies takes record 7th in a role pole at Miller Motorsports Park in Utah!

Way to go Ben!!!!

i have around 4500 photos to go through from today, more will be taken tomorrow. I will post some more in the next day or two.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Thundar the Barbarian is on Boomerang 5pm central for any of you guys interested in the old 80s cartoons. I think I caught most of them the last time through but I guess I'll be watching them again :dude:


----------



## David M

*Re: Attention Racing Fans!*

DoooooddddDD!
I know pictures and I know women.
And removing the social elements for a brief moment from this picture...doooDDD, this is awesome. Frozen Super Ultra Fast Sonic Zippp Fast Speed in Split Second time....ahhhh - Awesome....and all the black and the perfect profile...DooODDDD!!! His stance as well. Its so Hunter Dog Like. Focused on his aero0dynamics and begging for zero wind resistance. Jeromy!!! DoooDDDD!!! Sexy F***ing Picture!

Buddy! Remove your name out of the frame. 
Who the heck wants to see that?!? :ask:

Lets see you replicate this with some Pipes. Lets make that our next picture challenge actually. We need to make pipes and pipe smoking look and feel like this....to some extent. Lets see what we can come up with. You down for the challenge? How about the other photographers here?


----------



## jeromy

sorry about the water marks, but I have had images stolen/used without permission so that's my attempt to slow them down. Thanks for the comments on the photo though. I have a bunch more if every one wants to see them.

i have a few ideas brewing for pipe photos.


----------



## David M

garydh2000 said:


> I believe in destiny.


Man!
I spent a good 15 minutes looking for this post and I couldn't find it because of the avatar change. Note to self. Remember that.

GARY!!!
We got our wish!
Game 7 around the corner.

Fingers Crossed.

There is a nice little thread on the Stanley Cup in the Sports corner of Puff.


----------



## garydh2000

David,

I tore my finger nails apart last night watching that game. Fleury was on top of his game.

LET'S GO PENS!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Mad Hatter

Why doesn't anyone use the open thread anymore? No banter? No chit-chat, c'mon.

I finally got around to building my GSD a new doghouse today. Not being a carpenter and not knowing jack about framing, I had to wait for the brainstorm to come and it only took four months to do so. Sure, I cussed a little, cracked a couple of knuckles, smashed one of my fingers wide open and hit every other finger on my left hand at least a few times but finally the deed is done. I even remembered to fill it with straw before I nailed the roof on. In the end I think I understand what framing is all about. It just means you drive enough nails through enough pieces of wood at enough different angles that whatever you're building can't possibly fall down.

Here're the photos:

("animal rights" folks please be advised these are only the sleeping quarters. She doesn't live in this 6'x12' pen)


----------



## Mad Hatter

Here she is with the mate I got for her a couple months ago, Danko the schutzhund drop-out I bought from Nate Harves at SportwaffenK9 in Indianapolis


----------



## Mad Hatter

And here's a project I started last weekend that I only got completely finished this evening


----------



## cherrymax

Nice pups and nice work shop. I'd like to build something similar.


----------



## MarkC

Mad Hatter said:


> Why doesn't anyone use the open thread anymore? No banter? No chit-chat, c'mon.


I've never seen this thread before. All these pipe smokers, and hockey fans around as well? What a board!


----------



## Mad Hatter

cherrymax said:


> Nice pups and nice work shop. I'd like to build something similar.


This has been a long time in the making. I originally bought the shed to house all the business related stuff that was cluttering my house. At the time I thought it would be a good idea to insulate it and add inside walls. It never really became my "office" as planned but became more of a tool and storage shed. Until recently it was really cluttered and disorganized. I set to getting it all in order with the intent of gradually adding a bench here and there and so on. What I ended up with was about an eight week quick conversion to a small woodshop. This is it, just a little 10' x 12' amish shed with a porch and a loft.


----------



## keenween

Are you a hoosier Mad Hatter?


----------



## indigosmoke

Beautiful shed, shepards, and workshop, Mad Hatter. Now all it needs is a nice sign over the door:
"Mad Hatter's Fine Hand-crafted Briar Pipes". I'm feeling a logo coming on....


----------



## Mad Hatter

indigosmoke said:


> Beautiful shed, shepards, and workshop, Mad Hatter. Now all it needs is a nice sign over the door:
> "Mad Hatter's Fine Hand-crafted Briar Pipes". I'm feeling a logo coming on....













Richard (tzaddi) and I worked that out a couple months ago. LOL


----------



## Mad Hatter

keenween said:


> Are you a hoosier Mad Hatter?


No, I'm from about as far west as you can go in Illinois, 8 miles west of the Illinois River and just south of I-72


----------



## indigosmoke

Very nice! I like it a lot. An unique, but understated and classic look.


Mad Hatter said:


> Richard (tzaddi) and I worked that out a couple months ago. LOL


----------



## Mad Hatter

indigosmoke said:


> Very nice! I like it a lot. An unique, but understated and classic look.


Thanks for the comments John. My goal is simply to make a good smoking pipe in the low mid-price range, an everyman' pipe that doesn't take forever to make and doesn't cost a beggar's fortune to buy. We'll see how my philosophy fares with time and trial.


----------



## commonsenseman

markc said:


> I think that's your hint to bump the II thread, Jeff.


Hint taken!

Soooooo.....what's up guys? You made any new pipes lately Joe?


----------



## Mad Hatter

commonsenseman said:


> Hint taken!
> 
> Soooooo.....what's up guys? You made any new pipes lately Joe?


No, I've been a little under the weather this last month. I can't say I've gotten much of anything accomplished.


----------



## commonsenseman

Mad Hatter said:


> No, I've been a little under the weather this last month. I can't say I've gotten much of anything accomplished.


Hmm, tis a shame, I always find your pipe threads interesting. The process of making a pipe intruiges me.

Here's hoping you start feeling better in November!


----------



## IHT

i've been pretty busy since august came around, helping coach my sons 3rd/4th grade tackle football team.
they went 6-0 in reg season, shutting out the last 5 teams. #1 seed in the playoffs. C-ship game is next thursday night, they're 7-0 now.

a few pics i've taken the past 2 weeks games. my son is #42.
Lansing Lions 09 - a set on Flickr
or the slideshow link
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622593754577/show/

add a sickness that lasted a month from mid-sep until nearly Halloween, haven't had much energy for anything.

---

nice shed/shop/dogs, mad hatter. always loved German Shepard, we had one called "Sarge". i've been thinking of a nice shed like that as well. wife and i spotted a few at the last KS state fair... big enough to live in.


----------



## commonsenseman

IHT said:


> i've been pretty busy since august came around, helping coach my sons 3rd/4th grade tackle football team.
> they went 6-0 in reg season, shutting out the last 5 teams. #1 seed in the playoffs. C-ship game is next thursday night, they're 7-0 now.
> 
> a few pics i've taken the past 2 weeks games. my son is #42.
> Lansing Lions 09 - a set on Flickr
> or the slideshow link
> Lansing Lions 09
> 
> add a sickness that lasted a month from mid-sep until nearly Halloween, haven't had much energy for anything.
> 
> ---
> 
> nice shed/shop/dogs, mad hatter. always loved German Shepard, we had one called "Sarge". i've been thinking of a nice shed like that as well. wife and i spotted a few at the last KS state fair... big enough to live in.


Those sure are some tough looking kids! Sounds like they have some talent too, hope you/they can go all the way!

Also hope your pipe smoking didn't suffer too much from being sick, glad you're feeling better now.


----------



## IHT

i barely smoked a thing when i was sick.

my sons team should win the C-ship... unless we get the same refs we had last game. somehow the #1 team plays a "home" game at the last place teams stadium, vs the last place team, with their home town refs??? a team that they beat 38-0 the first time... so bad that at halftime they pulled all their main starters and had the little kids that can't block playing the OL and DL.
(we nearly lost in the playoffs due to the refs calls)

somehow this team ended up with the 3 fasted kids in the league (based on their skills day times). last game, we were like the colts vs dolphins. the other team had the ball all the time, we'd get the ball and in 1 play score on a 60+ yard run.


----------



## commonsenseman

IHT said:


> i barely smoked a thing when i was sick.
> 
> my sons team should win the C-ship... unless we get the same refs we had last game. somehow the #1 team plays a "home" game at the last place teams stadium, vs the last place team, with their home town refs??? a team that they beat 38-0 the first time... so bad that at halftime they pulled all their main starters and had the little kids that can't block playing the OL and DL.
> (we nearly lost in the playoffs due to the refs calls)
> 
> somehow this team ended up with the 3 fasted kids in the league (based on their skills day times). last game, we were like the colts vs dolphins. the other team had the ball all the time, we'd get the ball and in 1 play score on a 60+ yard run.


That is pretty ridiculous, why in the world would they have the last & first place teams play eachother? That's just mean. I guess it means you have a very good chance though, just seems like an unfair way to go for the other team.


----------



## IHT

commonsenseman said:


> That is pretty ridiculous, why in the world would they have the last & first place teams play eachother? That's just mean. I guess it means you have a very good chance though, just seems like an unfair way to go for the other team.


that's how it is in the NFL as well.
the game was played this past saturday, we almost lost thanks to the refs. we knew it was gonna be bad on the opening kickoff. they fumbled, we recovered, they gave them the ball. later that drive, they fumbled, we recovered, they said he was "down". some screwy clock work at the end of the half almost cost us a TD - we called a time out with 50 seconds left, but it was down to 27 seconds when the team got to the line. they called a facemask on us when we stuffed them on 4th down, and thanks to bad spotting of the football, the extra 3 yards they gave them proved enough for a 1st down... they scored 2 plays later. there were more plays like that, but in a 22-20 game, it almost cost us.

the real question is why was the "home" team playing an hour away from home on the other teams field with their refs?? :mmph:


----------



## Requiem

Mad Hatter said:


> Richard (tzaddi) and I worked that out a couple months ago. LOL


The logo is good!


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> ---
> 
> nice shed/shop/dogs, mad hatter. always loved German Shepard, we had one called "Sarge". i've been thinking of a nice shed like that as well. wife and i spotted a few at the last KS state fair... big enough to live in.


Thanks. GSDs are an awesome dog but they sure take commitment....... these are like a pair of unruly kids. They got in a big fight tonight when I was trying to play fetch with them. I watched long enough to see the male was hammering the female before I told them to stop. They're not allowed to act that way but she had it coming. Like I said, a couple of unruly kids.
The shed's pretty nice but the amish don't have an understanding of 16" centers. The interior walls and insulation were a bitch. We had to blow it because the studs were set anywhere from 23 1/2" to 15". If you ever get one, set it on a gravel pad rather than on the ground or on ties the way I did it or else you'll be leveling it any number of times during the year.


----------



## IHT

thx for the info.


----------



## commonsenseman

So, I recently tried Irish Flake for the first time. I hated it. I had two tins in the cellar, so I offered one up for trade. The guy who traded me for it also hated it (vrbas). I though wow this stuff really sucks, but I figured I better keep trying it. A few bowls later, after deciding it smoked better folded than rubbed out, I started to like it a little. Now I want some more of it. Luckily vrbas still hates it & I'm trading him back for it.

I just find it funny how sometimes I have to "grow into" a tobacco before I really enjoy it. Sometimes I grow out of tobaccos, Kajun Kake for example. Don't really enjoy it anymore. I'm gonna be smarter this time though & keep a tin in my cellar, hoping I'll like it better next year.

Just though I'd share.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Yeah, one of the best things to do with a tin you don't like is to put it on the shelf and revisit from time to time. You never know what might happen.


----------



## MarkC

commonsenseman said:


> I just find it funny how sometimes I have to "grow into" a tobacco before I really enjoy it. Sometimes I grow out of tobaccos, Kajun Kake for example. Don't really enjoy it anymore. I'm gonna be smarter this time though & keep a tin in my cellar, hoping I'll like it better next year.


This is pretty much every Virginia I try for me. I just popped a tin of BBF and smoked a bowl. I think I"m going to like this one; the first bowl was only mildly unpleasant rather than horrendously hideous the way Opening Night and FVF were.

On the other hand, every English blend I try is the greatest tobacco in the world for about a bowl and a half. I keep trying, because I love the smell of the stuff, but I"m beginning to think maybe I just don"t like it.


----------



## commonsenseman

MarkC said:


> This is pretty much every Virginia I try for me. I just popped a tin of BBF and smoked a bowl. I think I"m going to like this one; the first bowl was only mildly unpleasant rather than horrendously hideous the way Opening Night and FVF were.
> 
> On the other hand, every English blend I try is the greatest tobacco in the world for about a bowl and a half. I keep trying, because I love the smell of the stuff, but I"m beginning to think maybe I just don"t like it.


I agree about the English blends, I used to think they were the greatest thing ever, now I tend to only smoke them once a week or less.

FVF may need a little time to "air-out", I just popped a new tin last night & it had a somewhat strange smell to it, I'm gonna give it a week or so before I smoke some.

Still haven't tried BBF but I have a tin I've been itching to dig into, I may just have to try some tonight ipe:


----------



## IHT

yep, there are some tins that are pretty lame when freshly opened.
i have a tin of Bayou Morning Flake that i opened about 3 months ago. sucked for the first 2 months, but i could gradually see it opening up in flavor as the tobacco dried out. now, it tastes pretty darn good, the flavors aren't muted anymore. just like an overhumidified cigar, the flavors will be muted. exposure to fresher air over time, the flavors will change. <--- don't know if that's what happened to you or not, but i've noticed it in every tin i've opened recently.


----------



## juni

So the other night I decided to re-visit Squadron Leader and this time it was actually pretty good. However, after that I smoked some Marlin Flake and it tasted like nothing at all! Weird...


----------



## MarkC

IHT said:


> just like an overhumidified cigar, the flavors will be muted. exposure to fresher air over time, the flavors will change. <--- don't know if that's what happened to you or not, but i've noticed it in every tin i've opened recently.


I'll bet it is. I'm still too new (read 'impatient') at this sometimes, and I'd probably be better off letting the stuff dry a bit more when first opened. I've got to the point that I roll my eyes when I see a tobaccoreview entry that says "it was a bit damper than I like when I pull it out of the tin", but I still forget in real life, I guess!


----------



## Hawnted

Mad Hatter said:


> Yeah, one of the best things to do with a tin you don't like is to put it on the shelf and revisit from time to time. You never know what might happen.


Is it better to jar it or just keep it in the original tin?


----------



## Mad Hatter

Hawnted said:


> Is it better to jar it or just keep it in the original tin?


That's your call. I never jar anything except bulk.


----------



## Crazycoonass

*:first:GO SAINTS!:rockon:!!!!!!*
*9 and 0's commin baby!!!!!!*


----------



## Mad Hatter

Its the end of the year, harvest season, my busiest time of the year. Its also the time of year I set aside for treating myself to a luxury or two. This year I opted for a dishwasher and a stereo system for my work truck, 5 and 3 years in the waiting :rockon: Rock on baby!!!


----------



## RJpuffs

Hawnted said:


> Is it better to jar it or just keep it in the original tin?


Once you pop an "original tin", its never going to seal back up 100% again. An exception to this may be the round screw-on tins (Escudo, MacBaren) which can be tightened with lound grunting sounds to almost factory sealing.

A "good" mason jar with a "gooder" lid/seal will be airtight indefinitely.


----------



## Mad Hatter

The semester is officially over for me! Christmas break!!! Yeah


----------



## commonsenseman

Mad Hatter said:


> The semester is officially over for me! Christmas break!!! Yeah


My semester ends tonight!


----------



## IHT

so, i've been at my new job for almost a month. i'm at the end of a cubicle farm for the first time in my life, and i have to walk the length of it to get to the printer. it's laid out in a long narrow room, so it's just one row with a walkway against the wall, or against the windows, and it's 2 cubicles wide, facing outward (so you can see everyones desk.

i've noticed as i walk to the printer that there are a large amount of computer geeks like my little brother (still living with mom, eating funyons and drinking mountain dew while playing D&D on the weekends - most are over 45 yrs old), and every time i walk by, there are 3 things always happening, and they are random (not the same guy every time).
A) one doesn't wear deodorant on a daily basis
B) one is watching a Lord of the Rings movie
C) one is surfing a computer geek message board

if i'm lucky, the guy who stinks that day will be closest to the printer so i only have to smell him once per print-job. also, i might catch the movie at a cool spot while they're smoking pipes, that way i can hover behind him until the next time Sam says, "Mr. Frodo?"


----------



## dmkerr

Thanks for making me appreciate my private office. Around here the only one who smells bad is me! And I'm on a geek pipe message board... hmm....


----------



## Mad Hatter

That is freakin' depressing


----------



## MarkC

I feel lucky now as well. Three of us share one office, but on different shifts. There's nothing like being to fart whenever you want to...


----------



## Crazycoonass

u Sorry farts just dont compare to cleaning out the bone barrels at work, the smell of week old blood will make you gag! (Thats what the part timers are for anyway!)


----------



## commonsenseman

Crazycoonass said:


> u Sorry farts just dont compare to cleaning out the bone barrels at work, the smell of week old blood will make you gag! (Thats what the part timers are for anyway!)


Ok so I've gotta ask now, what do you do?


----------



## Crazycoonass

Im a butcher, the bone barrels are where all the waste goes, then the bone barrel guy comes and takes it away and makes soap out of it, (at least thats what Ive been told) anywho, he only comes once a week and let me tell you, those things get funky! ainkiller:


----------



## commonsenseman

Crazycoonass said:


> Im a butcher, the bone barrels are where all the waste goes, then the bone barrel guy comes and takes it away and makes soap out of it, (at least thats what Ive been told) anywho, he only comes once a week and let me tell you, those things get funky! ainkiller:


A butcher eh? That explains the bone barrels. I bet that can get nasty, I don't envy who ever has to clean that out!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Mad Hatter said:


> Its the end of the year, harvest season, my busiest time of the year. Its also the time of year I set aside for treating myself to a luxury or two. This year I opted for a dishwasher and a stereo system for my work truck, 5 and 3 years in the waiting :rockon: Rock on baby!!!


Congrats!...but...where the #$%@ do you put the dishwasher in your truck? :bounce:


----------



## Crazycoonass

hehehehe like I said, thats what part-timers are for... :thumb:


----------



## Mad Hatter

Anybody else having problems with this site running like shit? Every time I come here it runs like my CPU is maxed out: delayed actions, jerky scrolling, taking a minute or two to load a page. Its really pissing me off :kicknuts:


----------



## commonsenseman

Mad Hatter said:


> Anybody else having problems with this site running like shit? Every time I come here it runs like my CPU is maxed out: delayed actions, jerky scrolling, taking a minute or two to load a page. Its really pissing me off :kicknuts:


Same here, like swimming through molassas.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Thanks Jeff. Good to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Mad Hatter said:


> Anybody else having problems with this site running like shit? Every time I come here it runs like my CPU is maxed out: delayed actions, jerky scrolling, taking a minute or two to load a page. Its really pissing me off :kicknuts:


Things seem to be running better now.


----------



## commonsenseman

Blaylock said:


> Things seem to be running better now.


Much better, thanks Dave.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Blaylock said:


> Things seem to be running better now.


Thanks! Whatever you did Dave, its working fine now. It has been an ongoing problem for the last month or two.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I can't take credit for the fix. All I did was report it to Jon; and he took care of the ad that was stalling things. Glad to see it's fixed though, I've been cursing my laptop lately!


----------



## IHT

Man with knife in chest calls 911 orders coffee - Road Runner

Merry Christmas.

i just DVR'd "a christmas carrol" with George C. Scott. 
why couldn't i have been given an awesome voice like that?


----------



## Mad Hatter

IHT said:


> Man with knife in chest calls 911 orders coffee - Road Runner
> 
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> i just DVR'd "a christmas carrol" with George C. Scott.
> *why couldn't i have been given an awesome voice like that*?


Try smoking three packs a day. That should fix you right up!

I got news yesterday that I made the Dean's list at school with a 3.76 for the term and a 3.44 overall. Looks like the 30 hours studying a week paid off :decision: Too bad my pipe making became a casualty


----------



## indigosmoke

Mad Hatter said:


> Try smoking three packs a day. That should fix you right up!
> 
> I got news yesterday that I made the Dean's list at school with a 3.76 for the term and a 3.44 overall. Looks like the 30 hours studying a week paid off :decision: Too bad my pipe making became a casualty


Way to go on the Dean's list. First things first as they say, but get back to that pipe making. There are more of us who want a Mad Hatter puffer.


----------



## Mad Hatter

indigosmoke said:


> Way to go on the Dean's list. First things first as they say, but get back to that pipe making. There are more of us who want a Mad Hatter puffer.


Thanks John. I'm pretty bad about budgeting my time and always seem to take on more than I can handle. Multiply that by 5 years and you have my current situation. Just not enough time in the day for what I should do, have to do, need to do, want to do and then relax.


----------



## IHT

lately, after i get done with work (read: staring at a laptop monitor for hours surfing the interwebs), i go outside and i have double vision.
not just blurry, but an actual exact copy of everything, just slightly lower... as i get closer, it goes away.
example, oncoming traffic w/ lights on look like they are all using fog lamps... as they get closer, they come together when theyr'e about 15 feet in front of me.
i was behind a Nissan car one day, and i saw the emblem on the trunk lid perfectly, just two of them. like i've taken a photo... hmmm... i'll have to demonstrate this with photoshop or something....

edit: i thought it might have something to do with being left-eye dominant and my eyes not lining up, but it's the same when i close one of my eyes (in both of them, i have double vision).

brb.

okay, just made a quick pic... this is what my vision is like when i get off work. look at the headlights on the cars, and the street sign on the right...


----------



## Mad Hatter

That's called Computer Vision Syndrome. When I first got a PC I had that but it hasn't been a problem again until recently, probably because of the amount of schoolwork I was doing toward semester's end. It doesn't affect me quite that badly but by afternoon and evening I get where I can't get my eyes to focus on the PC or pages in a book, magazine, etc. I used to get it when I was building models regularly under a bright drafting light too


----------



## Jack Straw

I don't get full-on double vision, but I do get something like that sometimes after work. Usually it's gone by the time I get home but it can help to close your eyes for a few minutes.


----------



## IHT

Mad Hatter said:


> That's called Computer Vision Syndrome. When I first got a PC I had that but it hasn't been a problem again until recently, probably because of the amount of schoolwork I was doing toward semester's end. It doesn't affect me quite that badly but by afternoon and evening I get where I can't get my eyes to focus on the PC or pages in a book, magazine, etc. I used to get it when I was building models regularly under a bright drafting light too


thanks, i'll look into it. figured there was a word/disease/syndrome for it. now i'll be patiently waiting for the ads for a drug that'll make my teeth swell up, prolonged boner, and my poo will turn to sea-weed as the side effects... but i'll be able to see straight!! :rockon:


----------



## Mad Hatter

I decided to take up landscape painting as a hobby. Today I did my first. Its rough but its a start.


----------



## Jack Straw

Looks good from here!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Jack Straw said:


> Looks good from here!


Thank you. Maybe with a little practice I can get good at it


----------



## dmkerr

Mad Hatter said:


> I got news yesterday that I made the Dean's list at school with a 3.76 for the term and a 3.44 overall. Looks like the 30 hours studying a week paid off :decision: Too bad my pipe making became a casualty


Good job, Joe! :hail:

So are my LJ Hatters collectors items???


----------



## Mad Hatter

dmkerr said:


> Good job, Joe! :hail:
> 
> So are my LJ Hatters collectors items???


I'm kinda getting the itch to work on some pipes again. I'm a little phobic about crowded spaces but when warm weather hits and the door can stand open on the shed again it'll be nice to see winter is over  And, there's not much studying to be done this semester.


----------



## indigosmoke

Very nice painting Joe. Is it oil, acrylic, or watercolor?


----------



## Mad Hatter

indigosmoke said:


> Very nice painting Joe. Is it oil, acrylic, or watercolor?


Thanks John. Its oil paint. Just getting to know the paints, brushes etc, ATM. Its another thing on my list of things I wanted to learn before the reaper takes me away


----------



## Mad Hatter

Everyone should check out this video. Its funny as hell

Drunk Girl Launches Rocket From Her Ass | SplodeTV.com


----------



## MarkC

Stupidity is it's own reward...


----------



## commonsenseman

There's a phrase that seems fitting for that video, "natural selection".


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

can you say, "Rump roast"...


----------



## MasonM

Been sitting in Orlando for two weeks now waiting for the garage to fix my truck. Good thing I have plenty of pipe tobacco.

The bottle rocket video? That's just so wrong.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Gotta post some pics of my first litter of GSDs

3/12/10










3/19/10









3/23/10


----------



## commonsenseman

Beautiful pups!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Thanks Jeff. They're 12 days old and I've already got two sold and another two going on hold by next week. I'm seriously thinking about buying a working line female to add to the pack, just weighing the shortest trip for the best deal.


----------



## Uelrindru

I'm so glad the weather around here has dried up. The past couple of days it was so hard to get matches going let alone the pipe. It's just been horrible. Also, beginning to delve into the world of VA and VAPER and I like what I see so far.


----------



## commonsenseman

Mad Hatter said:


> Thanks Jeff. They're 12 days old and I've already got two sold and another two going on hold by next week. I'm seriously thinking about buying a working line female to add to the pack, just weighing the shortest trip for the best deal.


As an investment?


----------



## Mad Hatter

commonsenseman said:


> As an investment?


Yay and nay. I've loved the breed since I was a kid and would like to raise and sell pups that I know are a cut above average (like my male who is a working line) but for a price your every day pet owner would consider paying. Quality over quantity, responsible breeding and all that idealist stuff.


----------



## indigosmoke

Beautiful dog and pups, MH! I bet a person wouldn't want to come between Mommy and her babies.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cute pups!


----------



## MattBrooklyn

great lookin dogs. congrats!


----------



## Jack Straw

What a disaster. I just dropped like 3 or 4 bowlsworth of cumberland into my girlfriends basket of knitting yarn. Yarn and loose tobacco is like a giant velcro, but not useful.


----------



## Uelrindru

Jack Straw said:


> What a disaster. I just dropped like 3 or 4 bowlsworth of cumberland into my girlfriends basket of knitting yarn. Yarn and loose tobacco is like a giant velcro, but not useful.


You learn something new every day I guess. 
You don't always want to.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Man...... I disappear for a few weeks and here you guys are neglecting the open thread again. I'm ashamed.................


----------



## Uelrindru

We are desolate without you and can thinkn of nothing to talk about with you gone.


----------



## commonsenseman

Hmm, something to talk about..........

I have an exhaust leak on my truck. Right where the manifold clamps to the exhaust, looks like the "donut" is crap. I'm not looking forward to changing it either, since the bolts are super rusty.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Uelrindru said:


> We are desolate without you and can thinkn of nothing to talk about with you gone.


Oh? Do tell........ I've been trying to keep this thread going for a long time



commonsenseman said:


> Hmm, something to talk about..........
> 
> I have an exhaust leak on my truck. Right where the manifold clamps to the exhaust, looks like the "donut" is crap. I'm not looking forward to changing it either, since the bolts are super rusty.


That sucks! I hope you have dual exhaust or a single manifold.


----------



## Uelrindru

I'm a fan of wd-40 for things like that... there was another thing I used to use that I cannot think of the name. Similiar can and it bubbled when you sprayed it on. Failing that straight hydrocholoric acid will always do the trick


----------



## commonsenseman

Mad Hatter said:


> .....That sucks! I hope you have dual exhaust or a single manifold.


I do have dual exhaust, & a body lift so at least it's easy to get to. Now it's just the problem of finding the time.



Uelrindru said:


> I'm a fan of wd-40 for things like that... there was another thing I used to use that I cannot think of the name. Similiar can and it bubbled when you sprayed it on. Failing that straight hydrocholoric acid will always do the trick


Knock 'er Loose?


----------



## Mad Hatter

commonsenseman said:


> I do have dual exhaust, & a body lift so at least it's easy to get to. Now it's just the problem of finding the time.
> 
> Knock 'er Loose?


I normally used Liquid Wrench a week or so before I did the work, but I know what you mean about finding the time. I gotta have the mechanic do some work on my S-10 but haven't been able to find the time to drive it over there


----------



## WyoBob

commonsenseman said:


> I do have dual exhaust, & a body lift so at least it's easy to get to. Now it's just the problem of finding the time.
> Knock 'er Loose?


Body lift. I need one of those. Oh, wait, you're talking about trucks.:biggrin:

I'm sitting in the shop smoking some of the Plumcake you sent me, wishing I was on the deck smoking. But, there's 6 inches of snow on my deck chairs so I guess I'll wait awhile.

BTW, Kroil does a pretty good job penetrating rusted fasteners.

Speaking of trucks, I wish I still owned this one instead of the Tacoma I bought. The Dodge diesel had a KORE offroad suspension and a Buckstop "deer vaporizing" 240 lb. front bumper. Man, I miss that truck.


----------



## Jack Straw

PB Blaster is a good one too. Soak every day for a week before you take it off. Put anti seize on the bolts when you put it back together so that it's easier to take off next time.


----------



## commonsenseman

Mad Hatter said:


> I normally used Liquid Wrench a week or so before I did the work, but I know what you mean about finding the time. I gotta have the mechanic do some work on my S-10 but haven't been able to find the time to drive it over there


I've been tempted to sucker my brother into helping me out on it since he's more mechanically inclined than me, & he sold me the truck. One of those things where he feels obligated to help me out any time something breaks. I appreciate it, but feel guilty. Oh well, I let him borrow it whenever he needs something hauled.



WyoBob said:


> Body lift. I need one of those. Oh, wait, you're talking about trucks.:biggrin:
> 
> I'm sitting in the shop smoking some of the Plumcake you sent me, wishing I was on the deck smoking. But, there's 6 inches of snow on my deck chairs so I guess I'll wait awhile.
> 
> BTW, Kroil does a pretty good job penetrating rusted fasteners.
> 
> Speaking of trucks, I wish I still owned this one instead of the Tacoma I bought. The Dodge diesel had a KORE offroad suspension and a Buckstop "deer vaporizing" 240 lb. front bumper. Man, I miss that truck.


Beautiful view!

Oh yeah, nice truck too! :wink:



Jack Straw said:


> PB Blaster is a good one too. Soak every day for a week before you take it off. Put anti seize on the bolts when you put it back together so that it's easier to take off next time.


Good advice, I'm pretty sure I have both of those. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Jack Straw

What kind of truck is it?


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> What kind of truck is it?


It's a '93 GMC Sierra, a beat-up old truck that just keeps on running (281,000).


----------



## Mad Hatter

Guess I shoulda posted this earlier but....... WOOHOO!!!! Spring semester is over! God, this was the longest freaking semester. Looking forward to some me time; gonna chill and read a book, maybe make a pipe, do some painting, make some beer. Gosh I don't know. I only have one class this summer and I'm looking forward to it, the summer that is. Got engaged recently, so there's part of my summer shot to hell, but I plan to enjoy it anyway. A little me time after a long period of no me time is still more me time than what I've had. Here's to me! Here's to me time! Three cheers baby!!!


----------



## Jack Straw

Nice! Congrats on your engagement.


----------



## commonsenseman

Wow, don't sound too excited about getting married :wink: Congrats by the way! 

I know what you mean about summer, I love sitting outside watching the sun set while smoking a bowl. Oh yes, beer may also be involved.


----------



## Jack Straw

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, don't sound too excited about getting married :wink: Congrats by the way!
> 
> I know what you mean about summer, I love sitting outside watching the sun set while smoking a bowl. Oh yes, beer may also be involved.


Haha, I was unsure whether to put a period or question mark at the end of my last post. :lol:


----------



## Mad Hatter

Well guys, she's a good woman and our families have been friends for a couple generations. She grew up a poor farm girl. I grew up a poor farm boy. Her brother was my best friend in grade school and I've known her since she was 5. We used to tease her something fierce and make her fetch the ball when we played pitch and catch and she always nagged us to play Uncle Wiggily when what we really wanted to play was Mattel's Classic Football Gaming At Its Finest, Circa 1977 - Forbes.com . We're both college students in our 30s and we both have way too much in our lives to handle on our own and still find a moment's peace. We're also both a little old fashioned. Our personalities match and we're both pretty humble. She's easy to please and understanding and I am too, even though I'm more dominant and she submissive. And speaking from a 30-something perspective, that's better than any head-over-heals kinda love there is. Sure I have to give her some of my time I'd like for myself, but that's part of the deal. I'll still complain about it but that doesn't mean I regret it


----------



## Jack Straw

Came to a realization today when packing a bowl that I have not reamed any of my pipes in about 8 months. Two of them were a bit embarassing, I could not fit my finger inside. Nowhere around here that was open sold reamers, but I got one of those neat-o rodgers of sheffield pipe knives which I've always wanted for $15.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

This didn't really seem to fit anywhere else, but I'd like to see Peterson make a special pipe gift set that comes with two of the Darwin Pipes and a nice leather bound copy of Origin Of Species, and maybe a lighter and special tamper, too.

Same goes for their Mark Twin pipes, but replace origin with Huck Finn or something.


----------



## ultramag

Mr.Lordi said:


> This didn't really seem to fit anywhere else, but I'd like to see Peterson make a special pipe gift set that comes with two of the Darwin Pipes and a nice leather bound copy of Origin Of Species, and maybe a lighter and special tamper, too.
> 
> Same goes for their Mark Twin pipes, but replace origin with Huck Finn or something.


Maybe for the Darwin series they could just sell everyone a high dollar chunk of briar and they could wait for it to evolve into a fine smoking instrument. :bolt:

Just kidding around. Those are neat ideas from a marketing standpoint. Though nothing I'd be personally interested I bet there are plenty of pipesters who would be.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Out of the five pups born in March I am down to one. He's a cool little guy, eager to please. I started crate training him this weekend and have been working him on the leash in the meantime.










If he's not spoken for within 30 days I plan to file the paperwork on him, forever making him Urko von Grauhaus Klostermeier.


----------



## Jack Straw

Cute dog!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Here's two of them having a tussle several weeks ago


----------



## Jack Straw

Showed the pictures to my girlfriend, her response: "How much?" :lol:


----------



## Mad Hatter

Here's one more when they were 3 weeks old. They all looked pretty much the same


----------



## IHT

i don't know why, but this is what i want as a dog the next time we get one... (currently have a black lab and cocker spaniel)
if a boy, i'd name him Oscar, or Richard, or Johnson. yes, i think like an 8th grader.

it's a long haired black and tan dachshund.


----------



## RJpuffs

IHT said:


> i don't know why, but this is what i want as a dog the next time we get one... (currently have a black lab and cocker spaniel)
> if a boy, i'd name him Oscar, or Richard, or Johnson. yes, i think like an 8th grader.


:heh:

I love dogs, as does the kid. Unfortunately she-that-is-the-dictator-of-all-that-she-surveys forbids it. However, she did buy us a frog (two, actually). Sometimes I just have to shake my head in disbelief.

Daughter brought home an earthworm from a science camp, wanted to keep "wormy" as a pet. For a girl, she loves creepy crawly things, some critters even *I* would not want to hold. s-t-i-t-d-o-a-t-s-s ejected said pet into the vegetable patch, where it is presumably still hard at work producing compost and baby worms.


----------



## Mad Hatter

RJpuffs said:


> :heh:
> 
> I love dogs, as does the kid. Unfortunately she-that-is-the-dictator-of-all-that-she-surveys forbids it. However, she did buy us a frog (two, actually). Sometimes I just have to shake my head in disbelief.
> 
> Daughter brought home an earthworm from a science camp, wanted to keep "wormy" as a pet. For a girl, she loves creepy crawly things, some critters even *I* would not want to hold. s-t-i-t-d-o-a-t-s-s ejected said pet into the vegetable patch, where it is presumably still hard at work producing compost and baby worms.


I have a neighbor like that. She doesn't dislike dogs but firmly insists they're a "cats-only house".


----------



## ultramag

Mad Hatter said:


> I have a neighbor like that. She doesn't dislike dogs but firmly insists they're a "cats-only house".


Something is just wrong with someone who likes cats more than dogs. As the joke goes....best case scenario, I get the smartest cat in the world, it's still gonna crap in my house. 

Not to mention that arrogant I'm better than you and I don't need you to play with me or feed me attitude most all of them seem to have.


----------



## MarkC

It's funny. I grew up as a dog person, and don't even remember seeing cats as a kid, but when my father remarried to a cat person when I was 13 and I discovered cats, I never looked back. Haven't had a dog since I was a teenager. There's definitely a difference in the approach, but I don't get the attitude dog people have about cats. As for the not wanting to play, I wish that was true...I regularly wake up to Gummitch deciding it's time to wrestle "Mr. Hand", which is better than the cold nose to my nose alarm call, I'll admit...


----------



## BigRay023

I live in a Hood and my big loud dog, motion lights and. 45 work together to keep my family safe and our stuff ours. Just can't find a useful purpose for a cat besides rodent control, which we don't have a problem with.


----------



## Eirik

ultramag said:


> Something is just wrong with someone who likes cats more than dogs. As the joke goes....best case scenario, I get the smartest cat in the world, it's still gonna crap in my house.
> 
> Not to mention that arrogant I'm better than you and I don't need you to play with me or feed me attitude most all of them seem to have.


André Bjerke norvegan writer and cat person once said:

"All cats has got three names. The one we human use, one he is the onlyone to know and... asshole!"

I think this captures the enigmatic fascination people (and to a certain degree me) sees in cats.
I'm more of a dog person my self. A great thing about a Berneese Mountain dog is that he can carry 15-20 kg if you are going hiking.


----------



## tobacmon

My newest addition to the family---she looks at me funny when smoking cigars. I can only imagine how she will act once I start puffing on the the pipe.


----------



## Mante

tobacmon said:


> My newest addition to the family---she looks at me funny when smoking cigars. I can only imagine how she will act once I start puffing on the the pipe.


Cool dog Paul. I hope you enjoy many good times together! Question is, which of you all are going to rule? LOL.:biggrin:


----------



## MarkC

Eirik said:


> André Bjerke norvegan writer and cat person once said:
> 
> "All cats has got three names. The one we human use, one he is the only one to know and... asshole!"


And of course, they answer to none of them...


----------



## Mad Hatter

I had a way cool cat many moons ago. His name was Stickyfur (because when I got him his coat was greasy and matted) but I just called him Schtick. He was laid back and cool, always greeted people with a friendly "meow", loved people, answered to his name, followed me around the yard and back in the woods when I went hunting. He was one kick ass cat.


----------



## RJpuffs

ultramag said:


> Something is just wrong with someone who likes cats more than dogs. As the joke goes....best case scenario, I get the smartest cat in the world, it's still gonna crap in my house.
> 
> Not to mention that arrogant I'm better than you and I don't need you to play with me or feed me attitude most all of them seem to have.


I like cats too. A dog is too much maintenance in the city, I haven't had one since I was in the teens. Cats tend to look after themselves, and if you're really nice to them, they may let you stay in their house too.

The first "introduction" to a cat was an apparent victim of a vehicle incident (she had no tail) that decided to come in through the kitchen window ... and never left. That calico was dedicated to me like a dog, she would come when called, get off furniture when told, very obedient - an unusual feline. Dead from old age, vet estimated over 15 years.

Second cat was another calico kitten that was no more than 3 inches long that I scooped off the streets on New York City - he was crouched in the middle of the road, butt sticking up and tail twiching, playing chicken with a Mack truck bearing down on him. I didn't know what to do with him, so he just stayed. He would follow me around but had the typical catty attitude. In his later years he got all mushy and cuddly and had to sit in a lap all the time (senility?). Had to put this one down after he got a stroke and couldn't move his feet.

Third cat was a siamese that I took in when a friend left on vacation. Well, for whatever reason, said friend never returned from vacation and I was stuck with this brown bundle. Very pleasant critter, didn't bother anyone - until I got married. Then he fueded with new wife until she banished him to the basement, he would torment her to tears, he just did not like her. Lost this one to kidney failure, had to put him down too.

We have a nice yard now, so a dog would really be good to have. But, I'm just the signer of checks, what decision can I make in "her" castle? Yes, I'm one of those "yard smokers", here's a photo of us (me on the right) :spank:


----------



## Mad Hatter

RJpuffs said:


> A dog is too much maintenance in the city


More proof that cities are unnatural abominations and detrimental to the overall human condition


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Mad Hatter said:


> I had a way cool cat many moons ago. His name was Stickyfur (because when I got him his coat was greasy and matted) but I just called him Schtick. He was laid back and cool, always greeted people with a friendly "meow", loved people, answered to his name, followed me around the yard and back in the woods when I went hunting. He was one kick ass cat.


I had one like that as well. All white w/ blue eyes. Came from a litter of kittens from my mothers cat. Every time he went to the vet, the technician would start snapping her fingers all over the place. Turns out deafness is commonly associated with white, blue-eyed cats. He could hear just fine and after looking at the snapping fingers the second time and seeing that there was nothing interesting going on, he just ignored all the other snaps.

He knew his name and would come when called. Strange for a cat but he was like that. Friendly to people. Tolerant of other animals. Loved bunnies. Catching them and bringing them home, that is.


----------



## IHT

i've had a # of cats... currently, the only cat we have left is my wifes cat who likes me the most, and that means she's not even tolerable to everyone else. what a bitch of a cat.

i'd be just as fine WITHOUT either a dog or a cat in the house... but now that my wife has had them (they were never allowed to have pets as kids, for some unknown reason to me), i'm sure we'll have at least 2 animals in the house from now until they bury us both.


----------



## Mad Hatter

If we're talking "in the house" that's a whole different deal. Unfortunately for the moment I have two small dogs that have to come in during nasty weather, but I'm working on that.


----------



## commonsenseman

I have had many cats but never a dog. I've had both awesome cats, the kind that live outside & bring home "gifts" in the form of half a bird or rabbit, & crappy cats, the kind who sit around, puke on everything, pee on the floor, get hair EVRYWHERE, & couldn't catch a mouse to save it's own life. My conclusion? Outdoor cats are WAY better.


----------



## Hermit

Like they say on Animal Planet:
"Life is better with animals."

I wouldn't be happy without my furry friends.


----------



## MarkC

My current cat is indoor only, as I live on the main drag in town, but one of my previous cats, Godzilla, loved to hunt. He just wasn't any good at it. He was grossly overweight and, of course, slow as molasses. One day I heard a muffled meow at the door, opened it, and there's Godzilla with a dove in his mouth as big as he is. He was so proud of himself, and I have to admit, I was as well, finally catching something after all those years. Then I looked at the dove closely. I don't know how old that bird was, but it had cataracts, and I swear you could almost see wrinkles under the feathers. It was probably senile, and didn't even know what was going on. Still, at least Godzilla finally caught one!


----------



## Hermit

[No message]


----------



## Hermit




----------



## Juicestain

^^^ That is awesome! I need to teach my roommates dog that trick:mrgreen:


----------



## Commander Quan

I just saw this picture and thought it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Well little Urko finally found himself a new home with a family in Chicago










Dinger, missing his buddy, will get a new playmate tomorrow


----------



## Mad Hatter

Here's my new GSD black sable pup from Sportwaffenk9.

Sorry I didn't stop in Dan. It was a messed up schedule getting her picked up.


----------



## Jack Straw

Nice! Are you going to breed her?


----------



## Mad Hatter

Jack Straw said:


> Nice! Are you going to breed him/her?


Thanks! When she reaches the two years' age requirement of the AKC, I'm looking forward to it..... maybe not exactly at two years, but at some time. Its kind of cool to be part of the movement to try to restore the American German Shepherd to what its supposed to be rather than maintaining what it has become. Nate reserved me the dominant female because he has a soft spot for the male he sold me last year and he knows I appreciate the challenge and can handle her and give her plenty of what she needs. She's gonna be a lot of work but the rewards are awesome plus she's gonna be an absolute beauty when she hits maturity!


----------



## Jack Straw

How friendly/calm are German Sheppards in a normal household/family setting? I don't think I've ever "met" one before.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Jack Straw said:


> How friendly/calm are German Sheppards in a normal household/family setting? I don't think I've ever "met" one before.


That entirely depends on the dog. My male working line is way laid back and totally chilled inside or outside unless there's something worthwhile going on, but he's particular about who he plays with. My female backyard domestic will play with anyone and she is awesome with kids (really awesome) but very antsy indoors.... always wants to run outside every five minutes to check the property around the house. Of course, whether they're possessive or protective is mostly on the owner's methods of raising them. If you ever thought about getting one, there are professionals who breed GSDs who could really help you pick out the right dog for your needs. Personally I think the working line breeders are the only ones who breed for the complete package with all instincts intact and as a result get a good mixed bag of pups with various potential. Other breeders, again IMO, tend to focus mostly on the traits they favor, most often intelligence and appearance at the expense of the other qualities.

Just to add a couple examples: My male knows how to corral cattle and he did it on his own to a couple of calves the first day he ever saw cattle and since then he always gets excited when he sees them from the back of my truck. My female doesn't know a calf from a squirrel. My male would greet an intruder at the front door with a soft snarl and a flash of his teeth. My female would greet them with a ball and a flurry of circles and twists 'cause someone new had shown up to play with her. A couple weeks ago my fiance and I were swimming in the creek behind her house. I blew out my breath and sank into the water. My male freaked out and dove in to save me, reaching my side before I even touched bottom. My female stood on the bank looking at the water. One morning a stray pit mongrel was over here trying to get heavy with my rat terrier, me and one of my pups. When I turned my male loose on it, my female was sniffing around inside my shed because she knows she's not supposed to be in there and she also knew I wasn't paying attention to her.


----------



## Jack Straw

Sounds like quite the pair. My girlfriend really wants to get a Golden Retriever after falling in love with my family's dogs. Currently there's just one left, Lola, who is a regular sized female (our other two goldens for some reason were huge). She is very smart, very active, and very 'ladylike.' She's a picky eater, which is the strangest thing (you can giver her something most dogs would like, and she will sort of "test it" then spit it out, and look at you like "This food is beneath me."). But she's really a sweetheart, and she's always been well behaved unlike her older "brother" who died a few years ago, Scout, who was a real rascal. I really like the way German Shepherds look and I also like that they can be trained very well. They would be a breed I'd consider once I get enough space to have a dog and not have it all cooped up (of course this means 2 dogs since the lady has to have her Golden). I would also love either a bloodhound or an English Red Tick Coonhound. My friend has a huge male red tick hound named Homer who is a certified breeding dog (has a brand under his ear and everything), he's a great dog.


----------



## Jack Straw

This is Lola when she was a bit younger:


----------



## Mad Hatter

My dad had a golden retriever for a few years back when I was a teenager. They are pretty dogs


----------



## indigosmoke

Since this wasn't pipe related I thought I should post it here. It's unbelievable, but it looks like Winnie's cigar has disappeared.

FOXNews.com - Winston Churchill's Cigar Airbrushed From Iconic Photo at British WWII Museum

Am I the only one who is reminded of _1984_?

_"If the Party could thrust its hand into the past and say this or that even, it never happened-that, surely, was more terrifying than mere torture and death."
- George Orwell, 1984, Book 1, Chapter 3_


----------



## beefytee

Slippery slope this editing of history


----------



## commonsenseman

Very Orwellian. So is a lot of stuff going on right now though.


----------



## MarkC

That's pathetic.


----------



## Mad Hatter

To speak honestly, and I know you guys like all the drama, but there's really nothing new about this sort of thing. If you really wanna see what censorship is, look at the war eras in modern history, not just censorship of the times but retelling and revision of historical facts. What's the difference? Government used to do the censoring but now its done by the media and their PC lackies. Without media support no idea can be spread to the public. As a matter of fact any undesireable idea can be scoffed at and ridiculed coming out of the gate so no one takes it seriously, regardless of how true or enlightened it is. Anytime the media does anything, its only to stir shit and cause fear. Period.
**** Churchhill anyway. He was a fat, smelly, conniving and drunken piece of shit who's been whitewashed by history.

Here's a picture of my new pup at 9 weeks


----------



## indigosmoke

Mad Hatter said:


> **** Churchhill anyway. He was a fat, smelly, conniving and drunken piece of shit who's been whitewashed by history.


Joe, I don't know if you've ever read this book but I have a feeling you might like it.

Amazon.com: Churchill, Hitler, and "The Unnecessary War": How Britain Lost Its Empire and the West Lost the World&#133;

It also is an interesting read for anyone who'd like a different take on Churchill. Personally, everything else aside, his insistance on the "soft underbelly" strategy and the campaign in Italy certainly cost the US lots of lives for very little gain.


----------



## Jack Straw

Was just looking at some pictures of my grandfather from the 30's that my mom sent over, and it seems he had the same taste in pipes that I do (all straights, and the pipe of choice seems to be a canadian). Funny how that works out.


----------



## commonsenseman

I just noticed that a certain vendor now has Stonehaven in their "discontinued blends" section for twice the normal price............


----------



## HauntedMyst

Mad Hatter said:


> Here's a picture of my new pup at 9 weeks


He's a beauty! Is he your first GSD? They are awesome dogs. My 13 month old GSD and I just finished our first round of training. A couple of weeks ago, he was out in the yard and my daughter was inside. She let out a shriek when she found her iPod and he must have thought she was in trouble because when he heard her, he bounded up the stairs, couldn't get in through the door so he leaped through the screen window to save her. It was pretty cool to see his protective instincts kick in like that.


----------



## Jack Straw

commonsenseman said:


> I just noticed that a certain vendor now has Stonehaven in their "discontinued blends" section for twice the normal price............


Unbelievable. I think ebay cracked down on his 'bulk bag' esoterica consignment sales because it is hard to call it collectible packaging. I'd talk about how little respect I have for him, but then he'd just come on here and cuss us all out.


----------



## Jack Straw

Jack Straw said:


> Was just looking at some pictures of my grandfather from the 30's that my mom sent over, and it seems he had the same taste in pipes that I do (all straights, and the pipe of choice seems to be a canadian). Funny how that works out.


Well not this Grandfather, but my other one on my dad's side passed away today. RIP.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Well not this Grandfather, but my other one on my dad's side passed away today. RIP.


Sorry to hear that Andrew, my thoughts and prayers are with you & the family.


----------



## Mad Hatter

indigosmoke said:


> Joe, I don't know if you've ever read this book but I have a feeling you might like it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Churchill, Hitler, and "The Unnecessary War": How Britain Lost Its Empire and the West Lost the World&#8230;
> 
> It also is an interesting read for anyone who'd like a different take on Churchill. Personally, everything else aside, his insistance on the "soft underbelly" strategy and the campaign in Italy certainly cost the US lots of lives for very little gain.


Thanks John. Right up my alley


----------



## Mad Hatter

HauntedMyst said:


> He's a beauty! Is he your first GSD? They are awesome dogs. My 13 month old GSD and I just finished our first round of training. A couple of weeks ago, he was out in the yard and my daughter was inside. She let out a shriek when she found her iPod and he must have thought she was in trouble because when he heard her, he bounded up the stairs, couldn't get in through the door so he leaped through the screen window to save her. It was pretty cool to see his protective instincts kick in like that.


No, I have 3 of them: a 4 1/2 yr old female sable pet line, a 2 yr old male sable working line and the little black sable working line who is now closing on 65 pounds. They're amazing dogs and lots of fun, but also lots of work!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Somehow I got talked into buying another one of those things. Heading out tomorrow night and coming back on Sunday. This is her, one year old, partially trained and a real beauty

Sportwaffen K9

The fiance' is gonna love this if she isn't packed and gone by Monday ; )


----------



## TXsmoker

Mad Hatter said:


> To speak honestly, and I know you guys like all the drama, but there's really nothing new about this sort of thing. If you really wanna see what censorship is, look at the war eras in modern history, not just censorship of the times but retelling and revision of historical facts. What's the difference? Government used to do the censoring but now its done by the media and their PC lackies. Without media support no idea can be spread to the public. As a matter of fact any undesireable idea can be scoffed at and ridiculed coming out of the gate so no one takes it seriously, regardless of how true or enlightened it is. Anytime the media does anything, its only to stir shit and cause fear. Period.
> **** Churchhill anyway. He was a fat, smelly, conniving and drunken piece of shit who's been whitewashed by history.
> 
> Here's a picture of my new pup at 9 weeks


Good looking dog. Ive always wanted one of them. For now, Ive just got my big lazy lug, a 2 year old Neo Mastiff.



















He doesnt like the flash, Ill have to get some better pics in the sun.


----------



## Jack Straw

Looks like a winner! Edit - nice mastiff! He looks bored.


----------



## TXsmoker

Jack Straw said:


> Looks like a winner! Edit - nice mastiff! He looks bored.


He is getting ready to try to eat the camera because of the flash, he just always looks bored. He rides everywhere in the back seat of the truck, and knows how to watch the truck (read attract tail) for me. Really cool dog.


----------



## Mad Hatter

They're so awesome TX. I always wanted one too. Growing up we were lucky to have mutts ; ) The only thing that'll ever turn me against well-bred GSDs will be a lack of energy to deal with them. You should see little Hexe (pronounced Hex-uh) now. She's closing on 70 pounds at 8 months, always happy, hates cats, and still plays with my 9 pound rat terrier like a puppy. She's every bit as athletic as my male and every bit as smart as my female. Sadly, she was one of the last litter sired by Sunshadow's Cane who passed into doggy heaven due to cancer shortly after her birth.


----------



## TXsmoker

Mad Hatter said:


> They're so awesome TX. I always wanted one too. Growing up we were lucky to have mutts ; ) The only thing that'll ever turn me against well-bred GSDs will be a lack of energy to deal with them. You should see little Hexe (pronounced Hex-uh) now. She's closing on 70 pounds at 8 months, always happy, hates cats, and still plays with my 9 pound rat terrier like a puppy. She's every bit as athletic as my male and every bit as smart as my female. Sadly, she was one of the last litter sired by Sunshadow's Cane who passed into doggy heaven due to cancer shortly after her birth.


I grew up with mutts myself, and when my brother paid 3k to get his French Mastiff shipped in from Austria, I said he was crazy. After meeting his dog, and seeing its intellagence and demeanor, I had to have a mastiff. My boy is more than happy to lay around all day long, or go play in the yard, go for a walk, whatever. No pent up energy issues with these dogs. Great with my cat (a girlfriend wanted the cat when we were together, then left him when we split. long story but he thinks he's a dog, so he's kinda cool) great with kids, loves playing with my moms paplillions, and seems to get along with dogs that dont like other dogs. He even puts his toys up every night. Weird, but they all go in his bed, and he sleeps on the floor.

Sorry to hear about your loss. Its always hard to lose a dog. Ive lost a few myself over the years.

Now I feed a grain-free diet so avoid the cancer. Cancer in dogs seems only to show up in the US where most dog foods contain large amounts of grain. A carnivor needs wheat or rice why? Oh yea, to make dog food cheaper and easier to produce.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Good Evening Fellas..

Dunno, it always seems another popular topic amongst my cigar smoking buddies, maybe just guys in general. :biggrin:

Got Sig? or another favorite?

Love my P239 in 40.
P226 ( Elite Stainless) in 40 as well is a week or so away.. Maybe less. 
Its a belated B-day present for me. :banana:

I like my Beretta 96a1 too. ( 40 as well ) 
I am a .40 cal. fan.

- Vin


----------



## Nachman

PinkFloydFan said:


> Good Evening Fellas..
> 
> Dunno, it always seems another popular topic amongst my cigar smoking buddies, maybe just guys in general. :biggrin:
> 
> Got Sig? or another favorite?
> 
> Love my P239 in 40.
> P226 ( Elite Stainless) in 40 as well is a week or so away.. Maybe less.
> Its a belated B-day present for me. :banana:
> 
> I like my Beretta 96a1 too. ( 40 as well )
> I am a .40 cal. fan.
> 
> - Vin


My carry is a S&W 9 mm compact. I have a fancy Kimber that cost over twice as much, but I can put 12 in the head at 15 meters in about 2 seconds with the Smith. It takes me about that long to get back on target with the Kimber.


----------



## commonsenseman

Some beautiful guns ya got there Vin. Gotta love the .40, just about as much knock down as the .45

Personally, I love my Kimber. But I don't shoot competitively, it's my PP gun.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Thank you Sirs.

Jeff, 
Kimber 1911? Which one?
and 
Speaking of "PP"..

Here is a pic of some of the PP stuff that fills my pockets ( from one my EDC " EveryDayCarry" posts on another flavor forum ) 
I switch off between this stuff based on the mood of the day or where I am going. ( wallet, watch, keys, cell, are pretty constant LOL, but holster / pistol combos change alot.)

Sorry no Pipe/ tobacco pouch in the pic. :frown:










I did recently change the grips on my Beretta, from the factory polymer to some silver/black walnut.. I like em better.










I love going to the range with my sons, I've spent quite a bit of time teaching them about firearm safety.. Its a great way to spend a few hours together, have some fun, and eliminate the curiosity in a way everyone benefits.

Here is my youngest (16 y/o) with the S&W 637. I think there are 38+p FMJ rounds going down range in this one.

I think we may head over today... Seems too cold and nasty outside to do anything else.  ( Always a good excuse come the Winter months .LOL)


----------



## Mad Hatter

TXsmoker said:


> I grew up with mutts myself, and when my brother paid 3k to get his French Mastiff shipped in from Austria, I said he was crazy. After meeting his dog, and seeing its intellagence and demeanor, I had to have a mastiff. My boy is more than happy to lay around all day long, or go play in the yard, go for a walk, whatever. No pent up energy issues with these dogs. Great with my cat (a girlfriend wanted the cat when we were together, then left him when we split. long story but he thinks he's a dog, so he's kinda cool) great with kids, loves playing with my moms paplillions, and seems to get along with dogs that dont like other dogs. He even puts his toys up every night. Weird, but they all go in his bed, and he sleeps on the floor.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss. Its always hard to lose a dog. Ive lost a few myself over the years.
> 
> Now I feed a grain-free diet so avoid the cancer. Cancer in dogs seems only to show up in the US where most dog foods contain large amounts of grain. A carnivor needs wheat or rice why? Oh yea, to make dog food cheaper and easier to produce.


The same can be said about my shepherds, balls of dynamite when wanted but otherwise they're totally chilled, with the exception of my first who was a backyard grade. She hardly ever winds down but having a litter of pups definitely helped.

Caine wasn't my dog and I never met him, but Nate was pretty fond of him, but I appreciate the condolences anyway.

I agree with you on the dogfood issue. I feed mine Diamond dog food, but avoid it in favor of farm scraps and road kill venison at any opportunity. They can polish off a deer in about a week, then I haul out the head, hide and whatever bones are left.


----------



## Jack Straw

This is hilarious: YouTube - Bob Newhart skit on Tobacco


----------



## Garin

TXsmoker said:


> Now I feed a grain-free diet so avoid the cancer.


Interestingly enough, I feed myself the same diet, for this reason. We also eat grains for the same reason: it's easy to mass produce. Neither did we evolve to eat this cheap (and sadly, tasty) filler material that is killing us all.

Indeed, it is one reason I started smoking a pipe: one must respect the eternal law of Conservation of Vices. Once I cut out grains and starches, I had to find something else to replace it. I think I chose wisely!


----------



## Jack Straw

It's almost impossible to eat anything in a "normal" supermarket that doesn't have some form of corn in it, or something that ate corn while it was alive. They even feed corn to fish in fish farms now. The food industry is so effed up!

When I have the money I go to an organic food co-op here, but I don't always have the choice. Grass-fed beef and non-mutant chicken is where it's at! :hungry:


----------



## lbiislander

I wish I had the time and money to eat an organic diet. But I'm always confused about our genetic makeup. Are we carnivores, herbivores or maybe omnivores?


----------



## Jack Straw

We are omnivores. If I remember right, early ancestors of **** Sapiens like Australopithecus started off eating fruit, vegetables/starchy roots, and possibly the occasional carcass scraps. Then as hominids evolved they figured out the whole "tools" thing, and hunting became easier. But the bulk of the diet I believe has always been fruit/veggies/starch.


----------



## Garin

It's a good bet we've been something like hunter/gatherers for the vast majority of our existence on earth. That implies we'd eat whatever wild meat we could manage, seasonal fruits and easily gatherable vegetables, and not much else. We're certainly not adapted to eating large quantities of grains and refined starches, nor do we do well on excesses of grain-fattened feed-lot meat. 

I don't know about organic necessarily (though if you can afford it, great!), but I think probably the easiest most effective thing most of us could do for our health would be to eat just real food, not stuff that comes in packages: good clean unprocessed meat, vegetables, and fruits are probably easy and reasonable economical (at least worthwhile) choices for most of us. It's a bit more work than hitting a drive through at McD's or "cooking" up a pack of Hamburger Helper, but I'd assert that it's worth it.

Grass fed beef is great if you can afford it, but if you have a friend who is a hunter, trade him (her) a bottle of whiskey for a few good slabs of wild meat. Google up some easy recipes and you're off.

I'm a bit evangelistic about this stuff, mostly because it has affected my own health in very negative (past) and very positive (current) ways, and I really think it could help others too. Also, real food is tasty.


----------



## Nachman

It is a sure bet that our long ago ancestors ate a lot of bugs, worms, grubs, roots etc. just as apes do now. I am just not interested in emulating that diet, but anyone who wants to is welcome. I will take all their supply of prime beef and rich red wines.


----------



## lbiislander

I have to say that on the whole, my diet is pretty good. Almost no processed foods. We just don't buy that stuff in my house. Lots of fresh vegetables, but we don't pay much attention to the meat that we buy. And I don't remember the last time I was in a fast food "restaurant". Always looking for ways to improve though!


----------



## Garin

Yeah, it's definitely not a sacrifice for me. My sister had (until very recently) an acreage where she kept a couple of cattle every year so we always had loads of excellent drug-free grass-fed beef for next to nothing. Even still, a "regular" steak now and then won't hurt. There's nothing at all wrong with a fantastic steak and a red wine to go with it!

About all I've actually officially cut out of my diet would be, say, junk food / fast food and empty starches and sugars. The rest makes appearances either regularly or occasionally depending on its decadence!


----------



## indigosmoke

Nachman said:


> It is a sure bet that our long ago ancestors ate a lot of bugs, worms, grubs, roots etc. just as apes do now. I am just not interested in emulating that diet, but anyone who wants to is welcome.


ROFLMAO!


----------



## Garin

Heheh well, there's lots of good evidence that our ancestors lived quite long, healthy lives at least as long as we do -- and much more vital while they're doing it. They'd kick our modern butts.

HOWEVER! I've been working on a personal philosophy of vices lately. The general underlying principle is that basically everything we do brings us a little closer to death. So my goal is to maximize the amount of enjoyable time in life, by working on both "time" and "enjoyment". I'm not the first to think of this, but I do apply it frequently in my own life.

Pipe smoking? Worth it, obviously, or I wouldn't be here. I have no quantifiable measure of how much each bowl takes off my life, but the little I do know suggests that it's much less than the actual amount of time I spend enjoying a bowl! Win! Factor in a little anticipation of what my next pipe will contain, and it's even better.

Candy? Worth it on occasion, if it's good candy. But my past habits of candy bars for snacks in the daytime had me fat, sluggish, and depressed. Definitely not worth it, except when it _is_ worth it.

Alcohol? Moderately, but yes. When it's too routine, it loses part of its appeal, but I love a good glass of quality whisky. Too much beer also had me fat, sluggish, and depressed. I still love a good beer, but I try to focus on quality.

I guess the overall idea is that when I'm doing things based on _habit_ rather than _enjoyment_, that's probably a sign of trouble for me.

It also seems that many things that are good in life are relatively harmless in smaller doses, but beyond some threshold the negative effects seem to amplify far beyond just a simple linear scaling.


----------



## lbiislander

The main junk food in my diet is potato chips. Can't seem to stop.


----------



## Mad Hatter

lbiislander said:


> I wish I had the time and money to eat an organic diet. But I'm always confused about our genetic makeup. Are we carnivores, herbivores or maybe omnivores?


Have you ever done any reading on ethnic diet? The philosophy proposes that, for those of us who believe the world is more than 6,000 years old, our ancestors developed a predisposition to certain types of foods, through survival of the fittest none-the-less, due to the foods available in the regions of their ethnic origins.


----------



## InsidiousTact

Mad Hatter said:


> Have you ever done any reading on ethnic diet? The philosophy proposes that, for those of us who believe the world is more than 6,000 years old, our ancestors developed a predisposition to certain types of foods, through survival of the fittest none-the-less, due to the foods available in the regions of their ethnic origins.


So what you're saying is that as I'm mostly of European descent I can eat lots and lots of pastas, breads, cheeses, and red meat and potatoes? Sounds good to me!


----------



## lbiislander

Mad Hatter said:


> Have you ever done any reading on ethnic diet? The philosophy proposes that, for those of us who believe the world is more than 6,000 years old, our ancestors developed a predisposition to certain types of foods, through survival of the fittest none-the-less, due to the foods available in the regions of their ethnic origins.


I've never looked into it, but I will. Are there people who believe the world is less than 6,000 years old? Really?


----------



## MarkC

Really.


----------



## Garin

Mad Hatter said:


> Have you ever done any reading on ethnic diet?


I have read on the general concept quite extensively. A lot of the "popular" books out there tend to oversimplify it though. Some folks lump the general principles into "low carb" and Atkins type approaches, but it's neither. I guess the problem is that it's not really a "diet" like South Beach or whatever, it's more an overall philosophy. However, as always, some marketroids got ahold of the idea and turned it into a sellable product.

I'm a big fan of the basic concepts, and I've spent a lot of time researching it at the primary level (that is, reading medical journals and scientific papers). I think the basic concept is sound, though actually implementing it on a day-to-day basis is somewhat challenging since we're so focussed on starch-based diets. Still, it has changed my life and greatly helped a lot of my family.

For those who are *really* into learning it, I'd say start with Loren Cordain at Colorado State University. His papers are quite good, and are a good place to jump into the literature. His general-public stuff is good too. He definitely doesn't have all the answers, but I think he's mostly on the right track. Most importantly, his ideas are backed up by actual, real, honest research. Don't be turned off by the marketing sites based on his work: I say go right to the literature. His ideas are good despite the glitz.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had a nice encounter today. Was shopping for Xmas presents in Soho, and in one store I noticed the guy working there had a tin of tobacco behind the counter. I got to talking with him for a minute, and he pulled out a Dunhill pouch with 3 awesome Dunhills, one of which was a nice little apple inherited from his Father I believe. He said his father and grandfather were both big pipe smokers. Apparently he used to work at the Dunhill store on 5th Avenue (not sure if it's still in existence). I then showed him my Pete Kinsale XL13 which he liked. He also mentioned that his grandfather used to run some sort of business, and would just sit in his office carving pipes, and showed me some stuff that he had been getting together to do some carving of his own. He got permission from the owner of the store to do it in the shop while working (it's the kind of store that would benefit from the rustic appeal). Very neat!


----------



## MarkC

That's cool! I guess I'm not the only one who, when he sees someone with a pipe, reacts like they ran into a long lost friend. Gotta swap those pipe stories!


----------



## Jack Straw

Oh yeah! I'm kicking myself for not asking what blend he was smoking, didn't get a good look.


----------



## IHT

bump of an old thread.

keep an eye out, i may be listing/selling a number of other pipes and some tobaccos this weekend due to the "government shutdown".


----------

